# DS #5018: Dragon Quest IX Sentinels of the Starry Skies (USA)



## granville (Jul 8, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6336^^
WARNING: DO NOT ASK FOR OR GIVE OUT ROM LINKS. VIOLATORS WILL BE PUNISHED.


----------



## impizkit (Jul 8, 2010)

Great news! Cant wait until I get my retail copy. Most anticipated game for me since the DS was birthed.

Edit: Cant believe I was the first post for this.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank god I'm not a mod anymore. :3
...
No, but seriously, no one be stupid please.
No requests, no hints, none of that junk.


----------



## Shinintendo (Jul 8, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG let the party begin! 
Now tons of nubs will request the rom XD


----------



## granville (Jul 8, 2010)

I second what Zarcon said, and I CAN mod your asses if you try anything stupid. So watch it boys and girls.

So excited for this one, i've held off playing too far through the Japanese version just for this!


----------



## void03 (Jul 8, 2010)

Happy that this game is coming out to the west.
Will be looking forward to it when retails start stocking up xD


----------



## Guigui259 (Jul 8, 2010)

How can i share this game, please? x) 
I'm a noob...


----------



## Langin (Jul 8, 2010)

May the rom be uploaded on the internet! And it is out! YAY!

I tried the jp one but I did not came any father than: The begin...


----------



## Theraima (Jul 8, 2010)

Anyone seen an AP yet?

Aside from that, I've been kinda waiting for this, I'll be getting it soon. Rom ofc.

If I get lucky the site I use should have it up today. If not I'll try it next morning.


----------



## emigre (Jul 8, 2010)

How can I play this on my R4 omega ultra omg: Avatar version?


----------



## SylvWolf (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome, been waiting for this game ever since it was announced. Don't know whether to drop ToI for this or not haha.


----------



## VenomTSH (Jul 8, 2010)

I foresee at least 30 pages in this thread. In any case... how's the AP on this one?


----------



## beanman25 (Jul 8, 2010)

yesssssssss, so pumped to play this


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 8, 2010)

will GBAtemp Crash


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll wait for my SCDS2 to arrive before trying this one


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 8, 2010)

god damn it. i wanted this out friday not today son of a mitch. so any ap for you peeps? or is it too early to ask for the AP issue?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 8, 2010)

it will prolly have the same AP as the japanese version.


----------



## impizkit (Jul 8, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> it will prolly have the same AP as the japanese version.



The J version had AP? I didnt think it did.


----------



## Guigui259 (Jul 8, 2010)

Can I have the link to share this game, please? ^^
I'm looking for it, but I don't find it !!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

164 readers


----------



## Langin (Jul 8, 2010)

NO FUCK, guest invasion starts now!?

On topic: I CANNOT find it! 

I need to stop pirating!


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 8, 2010)

Another one who didn't read the rules... It's against the rules to ask roms/links here


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jul 8, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> davidnlta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It did have AP then but there was a patch for the CARAVAN release ->  Dragon_Quest_IX_Hoshizora_no_Mamoribito_JPN_FIX_NDS-iND.
Now to wait for the USA version to spread.


----------



## Kitaku (Jul 8, 2010)

Can't find it anywhere. a PM would be awesome.


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Jul 8, 2010)

The noob invasion has started oh no!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Watch this page flood with rom requests (and ban hammers), fixes for their flashcarts, etc.


----------



## corr0126 (Jul 8, 2010)

awesome now can you guys stop bitching about it oh no wait the game has ap carry on


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 8, 2010)

Okay, what did I just say about asking for roms/hints/PMs?
Don't make me re-mod myself. >


----------



## XLarge (Jul 8, 2010)

darn it can't find it anywhere


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 8, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> darn it can't find it anywhere



of course not it's been leaked only less then an hour.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 8, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> son of a mitch.


Who's Mitch?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, YES!! Frickin' great. Can't wait to try it soon! Hope the so called hyped DSTwo has no prob with AP.


----------



## WrSmega (Jul 8, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> davidnlta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it did, and I'll guess the AP will be similar, but probably isn't true


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 8, 2010)

what's the wi-fi for this game?


----------



## impizkit (Jul 8, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> what's the wi-fi for this game?



Multi-player and downloadable quests.


----------



## luke_c (Jul 8, 2010)

If anyone read the NFO they would notice that it works on SCDS2...

When I get a hold of the ROM i'll test it out on my Cyclo


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jul 8, 2010)

Time to play


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 8, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well here's the next big wi-fi game WOO YOO!!! screw the other dragon quest games now this is the real deal baby... but i have to delete something off my FlashCart or buy it...


----------



## vietxking (Jul 8, 2010)

so far it works on my supercard dstwo. I'm now creating my character.


----------



## WrSmega (Jul 8, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> If anyone read the NFO they would notice that it works on SCDS2...
> 
> When I get a hold of the ROM i'll test it out on my Cyclo



got it already? wow, I can't even find it on google


----------



## nico445 (Jul 8, 2010)

will have it within 12 minutes will try on supercard 2(works but thats mine) supercard 1 and acekard 2 with akaio 1.7


----------



## WrSmega (Jul 8, 2010)

vietxking said:
			
		

> so far it works on my supercard dstwo. I'm now creating my character.



In the jap version I believe the AP is in the opening cutscene


----------



## pitman (Jul 8, 2010)

Found the ROM pretty fast.

How is the AP on this one ?


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jul 8, 2010)

Found it, it was not so hard, unfortunately my download speed is very slow Y.Y


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow Great its released cant wait to play this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ( i have to finish inazuma eleven 3 first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## luke_c (Jul 8, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not trying hard enough because i'v found it with a Google search


----------



## vietxking (Jul 8, 2010)

just got my first "Benevolessence" whatever that green orb thingy is that people pray to you when your an angel


----------



## haflore (Jul 8, 2010)

Fantastic! This is probably my most anticipated title of the year!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now to find it..


----------



## Exbaddude (Jul 8, 2010)

@ VietXKing - So there's no AP?


----------



## Chanser (Jul 8, 2010)

Granville you should put a warning to new users on the first page.


----------



## vietxking (Jul 8, 2010)

i didn't encounter any AP yet on the supercard dstwo hopefully i never will encounter an AP =)


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 8, 2010)

OMG it s out already awesome!!!


----------



## Comedor (Jul 8, 2010)

HOLY SHIT FIRST PAGE!

NO?


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 8, 2010)

i would love to play it >.<
but just started "rhapsody a musical adventure" and i dont want to quit it u.u
is it worth to quit another great RPG?

btw heres the DL link



Spoiler



www.google.com


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 8, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> i would love to play it >.<
> but just started "rhapsody a musical adventure" and i dont want to quit it u.u
> is it worth to quit another great RPG?
> 
> ...



teach thoses noobs a lesson woooo aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kyogo (Jul 8, 2010)

33%.. I hope it works on my EZ-Flash V+


----------



## WrSmega (Jul 8, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> i would love to play it >.<
> but just started "rhapsody a musical adventure" and i dont want to quit it u.u
> is it worth to quit another great RPG?
> 
> ...



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dragon+quest+IX+senti...+of+the+sky+rom

to make it even more humiliating


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 8, 2010)

i found it i won t provide any download links just type this to google Dragon_Quest_IX_Sentinels_of_the_Starry_Skies_USA_NDS-BAHAMUT  
and you will find it 
hope i helped ^^


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 8, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> i would love to play it >.<
> but just started "rhapsody a musical adventure" and i dont want to quit it u.u
> is it worth to quit another great RPG?


Finish Rhapsody, trust me it won't take long to do. Can be finished in a day or two at the most. Then start this game can it has the potential to last for months  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Off to play it now!! Download is done (Thanks German site)


----------



## beanman25 (Jul 8, 2010)

finally found it, hopefully it works on acekard 2i!


----------



## granville (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Chanser, i took your advice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rommies be warned- your will be punished if you ask for or link to the rom. This is your only warning.


----------



## Takanato (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Reborn


----------



## pristinemog (Jul 8, 2010)

Been excited for this one but I'm in the middle of playing through the MegaMan Star Force games right now :[.


----------



## fishykipper (Jul 8, 2010)

finally found it???
is it just me, or is there a link on the first google result? thats how i just found it!


----------



## Comedor (Jul 8, 2010)

Are R4 users ready to start bitching?


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 8, 2010)

kyogo said:
			
		

> 33%.. I hope it works on my EZ-Flash V+


I doubt, but will on EZ5i k3.0ob1.


----------



## Langin (Jul 8, 2010)

My rom site haz it at last!(and fast)


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 8, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Thanks Reborn


np man happy that i helped 
btw it works with 
DSTWO


----------



## vietxking (Jul 8, 2010)

so hard to choose which game to play now! from tales of innocence to persona 3 portable now dragon quest.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jul 8, 2010)

Found the ROM. I'm now ready for the crushing disappointment of Wood R4 being affected by the AP.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 8, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> Are R4 users ready to start bitching?


If it does indeed need an AP fix then R4 users will probably be one of the first to get one (Wood R4).


----------



## al5911 (Jul 8, 2010)

Last 2 minutes google return no results!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I got it ...downloading ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
AP??? Hope can play on DSTwo with zero issues ...

Nah [email protected] Depravo, you're most probably wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I think DSTT will be the first got an AP fix. DSTT user have their almighty PONG20302000 and RETROGAMEFAN !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .
Or maybe I'm wrong because 'they' will be very busy 25 hours playing this game (delay AP fixing)


----------



## yeop (Jul 8, 2010)

It has AP when starting the adventure on DSTT


----------



## Langin (Jul 8, 2010)

This means NO SLEEP tonight! =D


----------



## pitman (Jul 8, 2010)

I missed the big red capitalized warning, seem like forever since a release needed that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My download can't seem to pass the 25KB, I'll leave it for the night and would confirm if R4 Wood has any fixes for it. *goes to play Tales of Innocence*


----------



## felixsrg (Jul 8, 2010)

2 White screens in Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7... oh well, lets wait for a patch


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 8, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Thiago Kotaki May said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or perhaps an AKAIO update ? who knows.


----------



## beanman25 (Jul 8, 2010)

felixsrg said:
			
		

> 2 White screens in Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7... oh well, lets wait for a patch




dang! 
Mine hasn't even finished d'ling


----------



## Phazon13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Does it work on edge, plz pm me if it has no ap on edge. Ty


----------



## Comedor (Jul 8, 2010)

felixsrg said:
			
		

> 2 White screens in Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7... oh well, lets wait for a patch


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## XLarge (Jul 8, 2010)

Not working on m3 real, crashes after character creation


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 8, 2010)

127 members... too many games left before i get this one but a great game at last


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 8, 2010)

felixsrg said:
			
		

> 2 White screens in Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7... oh well, lets wait for a patch


Ah... damn.  Any news on the Cyclo yet?  (I'm still at 82% with 200 KBps)

On my CycloDS, it's working fine so far.  Finished making my character and won the first battle.


----------



## Langin (Jul 8, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> felixsrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YESSSSSSSSS! Sorry! Try other dma modes!(maybe it will work!)


----------



## Exbaddude (Jul 8, 2010)

godwillkillusall said:
			
		

> This site is completely useless. ZERO help for anything. Worthless site. Ill just stick to google from now on, not only does it have ROM links but i can actually find help.


Well, this site isn't for roms.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 8, 2010)

I wish I had ordered my SCDS2 a few days ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Meh, I'll just play ToI a few days more


----------



## noname9889 (Jul 8, 2010)

godwillkillusall said:
			
		

> This site is completely useless. ZERO help for anything. Worthless site. Ill just stick to google from now on, not only does it have ROM links but i can actually find help.


Id say your a f*****g idiot but that'd but there isnt really any point in stating the painfully honest truth, is there.


----------



## Langin (Jul 8, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> godwillkillusall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he did not read the forum rules....


----------



## Perseid (Jul 8, 2010)

godwillkillusall said:
			
		

> This site is completely useless. ZERO help for anything. Worthless site. Ill just stick to google from now on, not only does it have ROM links but i can actually find help.



Because, of course, you're completely entitled to play a game you didn't pay for RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Comedor (Jul 8, 2010)

godwillkillusall said:
			
		

> This site is completely useless. ZERO help for anything. Worthless site. Ill just stick to google from now on, not only does it have ROM links but i can actually find help.


----------



## kobystam (Jul 8, 2010)

felixsrg said:
			
		

> 2 White screens in Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7... oh well, lets wait for a patch


on my AK2i it worked all the way to the first battle but then froze with 2 black screens once the battle was over...looks like a good game, will buy for sure in 3 days! Support the video game industry we love so much and buy this game if you like it


----------



## granville (Jul 8, 2010)

@godwillkillusall

You should have thought about that before creating your account. Only an idiot would miss that big agreement on the registration form about NOT ASKING FOR ROMS. We don't allow this kind of thing, we report the releases. And you can use the information we report to help you find the links elsewhere. If you're not smart enough to use google, you don't need to have an account here. And if you think the site is useless, you DEFINITELY don't need to have one. You're the one who joined, no one made you.


----------



## Chanser (Jul 8, 2010)

If this site allowed roms we would've been shutdown a long time ago. So common sense prevails.


----------



## .Darky (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow, 6 pages already? I have yet to find this, hope it works with the latest release of Wood R4.

Man, I'm playing Strange Journey, Tales of Innocence, Zero Collection, Blue Dragon, Pokemon, Rune Factory 2 at the same time and now THIS.

I'll die.


----------



## derekg49 (Jul 8, 2010)

How long before this thread gets locked?
Can I be the first to say "hurry up with the patch already, cause I am too lazy / stupid to code it myself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## Xuio (Jul 8, 2010)

Black screen after character creation on M3 Real (latest Sakura).


----------



## meikiyou (Jul 8, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> godwillkillusall said:
> 
> 
> 
> > This site is completely useless. ZERO help for anything. Worthless site. Ill just stick to google from now on, not only does it have ROM links but i can actually find help.


will you eat samus?


----------



## al5911 (Jul 8, 2010)

GBATemp is for sure a GREAT site (that's why you became a member) and every member should know that NO LINK/S TO ROM SITE. Google WILL help you for sure.


----------



## Comedor (Jul 8, 2010)

Is it working with R4? I still have one, but I was expecting to play on my Acekard. :[


----------



## derekg49 (Jul 8, 2010)

al5911 said:
			
		

> GBATemp is for sure a GREAT site


Ain't that the truth


----------



## XLarge (Jul 8, 2010)

this site is for hacking, not for commercial roms... if you come here for roms you shouldn't be here in the first place


----------



## czekers (Jul 8, 2010)

DEAR GOD, SO FAST!?

R.I.P gbatemp.


----------



## Comedor (Jul 8, 2010)

In time, would someone please link me to the R4 Wood topic? :]


----------



## EJames2100 (Jul 8, 2010)

Does it work on any Flashcart so far ?
Heard it don't work on teh Acekard.


----------



## Exbaddude (Jul 8, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> In time, would someone please link me to the R4 Wood topic? :]


O: Did you test it out on WOOD? 8D


----------



## corr0126 (Jul 8, 2010)

found it I even purchased it yesterday test on my r4i-sdhc mods close this topic please


----------



## Comedor (Jul 8, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Thiago Kotaki May said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I haven't use R4 since I bought an Acecard, so I'll have to try this Wood thing. Any tutorials?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=219940

:3


----------



## Exbaddude (Jul 8, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> Exbaddude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Make sure you have a REAL Original R4.
2. JUst download the firmware...
3. Put it on your MicroSD?


----------



## czekers (Jul 8, 2010)

Hope It'll work on Wood R4. 15 minutes left to know the answer.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 8, 2010)

Tried on CycloDS vB.3, it seems to work. Just gived the blue orb to the Yggdrasil tree. Saving and loading works.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 8, 2010)

corr0126 said:
			
		

> found it I even purchased it yesterday test on my r4i-sdhc mods close this topic please


o.O Why would they close this topic because you bought it yesterday?
I don't quite understand the correlation here..


Tested Flashcarts?
Doesn't work on Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7
Doesn't work on DSTT
Doesn't work on Wood R4
So far working on Cyclo DS


----------



## Exbaddude (Jul 8, 2010)

czekers said:
			
		

> Hope It'll work on Wood R4. 15 minutes left to know the answer.


LOL. I'll just test it out then.
I Downloaded already. C:


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 8, 2010)

Works fine on CycloDS Beta 3.  
Freezes on screen with one Slime after creating character on AKAIO 1.7.


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Jul 8, 2010)

Workin' great on dat Wood R4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Two black screens after first battle.


----------



## cowabungabruce (Jul 8, 2010)

Latest Wood R4 Firmware:

Trimmed: Two white screens on startup
Clean: Two white screens on startup

Will try some Japanese patches soon but sorry to break the news.


----------



## .Darky (Jul 8, 2010)

corr0126 said:
			
		

> found it I even purchased it yesterday test on my r4i-sdhc mods close this topic please


Haha, why would they?

Already downloading, yay! Finding te ROM was easier...a LOT easier then expected.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

Yay! About time, going to see if it works.


----------



## corr0126 (Jul 8, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> corr0126 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there too many fucking noobs asking where to find the game its annoying


----------



## .Darky (Jul 8, 2010)

Paranoid Mouse Clicker said:
			
		

> Workin' great on dat Wood R4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who should I believe? :/


----------



## songinator (Jul 8, 2010)

Wood R4 works up until the first battle for me then it freezes.


----------



## czekers (Jul 8, 2010)

does this version has the same AP as japanese one?


----------



## nizzk (Jul 8, 2010)

latest akaio with latest loader: 2 black screens after first fight.


----------



## stormy (Jul 8, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Works fine on CycloDS Beta 3.
> Freezes on screen with one Slime after creating character on AKAIO 1.7.



true here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





greetz + dont download , buy! ;P


----------



## Exbaddude (Jul 8, 2010)

Just got past Character ... making. C:
However, it just goes black after that. :C

Tested on R4 Wood Latest.


----------



## omatic (Jul 8, 2010)

corr0126 said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent point! Let's close this facet of discussion because you're annoyed. This site is all about keeping you not annoyed.

Anyway, on topic: Not working properly on AKAIO 1.7 AK2i.


----------



## signz (Jul 8, 2010)

Yup, Blackscreen after Character Creation (exactly after the 3-Slime-Loading-Screen) on AK 2.1 with AKAIO 1.7.1 (Beta)


----------



## XLarge (Jul 8, 2010)

God darn AP!

I hope it gets fixed soon but I'm pretty sure it will.


----------



## Comedor (Jul 8, 2010)

Then I won't even bother trying R4 Wood...



			
				DeMoN said:
			
		

> Freezes on screen with one Slime after creating character on AKAIO 1.7.


+1 :[


----------



## gameguy95 (Jul 8, 2010)

R4? Wood? Want to play now but I have no $ and I beat the crud out of my m3 r4 is all I have.


----------



## demitrius (Jul 8, 2010)

Freezes after making character on M3 Real


----------



## JustSomeone (Jul 8, 2010)

473 User(s) are reading this topic (332 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)

9 pages of spam lol man this is too much in such a short time.. let wait for a fix.. like a day or two.. thats all


----------



## Tekkin88 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank goodness I kept my J save. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I don't have to play through the whole story if I don't want to.


----------



## czekers (Jul 8, 2010)

riku88 said:
			
		

> . let wait for a fix.. like a day or two.. thats all




but it's all about hype


----------



## ibis_87 (Jul 8, 2010)

On Acekard, you can apply the Japanese patch and get as far as character creation. After that, it freezes anyway.

Which makes me think, there are just additional AP checks added, but in general the protection should be the same. In other case, it would have been impossible to apply the patch from the Japanese person. I'm no coder, but maybe that could be a starting point for the new patch.


----------



## Spongeroberto (Jul 8, 2010)

Disappointment, thy name is Akaio.


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 8, 2010)

Works on on DStwo with 1.03


----------



## Rayder (Jul 8, 2010)

I can confirm that it appears to work fine on CycloDS B.3.  Enhanced menu and sleep mode works too (I had to back off the brightness, then my bro needed help moving something).  Played as far as giving that first soul thingy to the tree and then leaving that area.  Verified that quicksave works.  Didn't get to any official save location.....but I imagine it's fine.  Intro  vid ran very smooth.  (I'm using a 16gig Sandisk)

Sure does have nice graphics.  Still, I likely won't play it, RPG's aren't my thing anymore.  But it's certainly a AAA title to be sure.


----------



## Dalrint (Jul 8, 2010)

I got two black screens on CycloDS Evo after character creation. I'm one beta build behind, though.

*goes back to playing tales of innocence*


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 8, 2010)

Dalrint said:
			
		

> I got two black screens on CycloDS Evo after character creation. I'm one beta build behind, though.
> 
> *goes back to playing tales of innocence*



Which firmware are you using ? Because it works with no problems with vB.3


----------



## manoelpdb (Jul 8, 2010)

R4+Wood stops to work time to time. I created my char very fast and I battled the first battle. After that, it crashed.


----------



## czekers (Jul 8, 2010)

anyony tried on R4 + latest YSmenu?


----------



## Comedor (Jul 8, 2010)

Spongeroberto said:
			
		

> Disappointment, thy name is Akaio.


Acecard is the new R4, confirmed.


----------



## Theraima (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll have to try this in the morning, wasnt able to get the rom now


----------



## redsmas (Jul 8, 2010)

i am playing on akaio 1.6 RC2 got past character creation but freezes after first battle


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 8, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> Spongeroberto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. U MAD


----------



## Dalrint (Jul 8, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Dalrint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh...really? I'm on B.2. *goes to update*


----------



## MasterM (Jul 8, 2010)

Working fine on DSONE EOS SP3 0618. Got past char creation, first battle and quick saved afterwards.


----------



## czekers (Jul 8, 2010)

ok, nvm. japan ap patch doesn't work on r4 wood.


----------



## songinator (Jul 8, 2010)

Wood R4 gets past character creation without any patch it freezes after first battle


----------



## signz (Jul 8, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> i am playing on akaio 1.6 RC2 got past character creation


What about that first battle? Freeze or not? If not > go to akaio.net and report


----------



## sudeki300 (Jul 8, 2010)

looks to be working fine on supercard dsone with the latest eos OS. got past the character creation have not tested battles yet. more important things at the moment..................sudeki300


----------



## tsol (Jul 8, 2010)

I've never played a Dragon Quest game but, hey, I love me a bandwagon to jump on. Dragon Quest, HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Jul 8, 2010)

This is the only reason why i still have my DS... shame i cant play it yet though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




522 Users, 358 guest & 4 Anonymous!!


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 8, 2010)

i got two black screens on my Ez Flash Vi after the first battle


----------



## Comedor (Jul 8, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> i am playing on akaio 1.6 RC2 got past character creation _but freezes after first battle_


LOL

I can sadly confirm this.


----------



## Twin989 (Jul 8, 2010)

anybody know if the Wood firmware works on a M3 DS Simply.


----------



## dsrules (Jul 8, 2010)

songinator said:
			
		

> Wood R4 gets past character creation without any patch it freezes after first battle


try a Save file bypass, start the game on an emu, save the game then up the sav to your flashcart
so far so good here

update: nevermind, it randomly freezes after playing for some time


----------



## basher11 (Jul 8, 2010)

yup, thats another way to bypass that. but will it freeze more afterwards?


----------



## Froyst (Jul 8, 2010)

Tested on Acekard2i with newest AKAIO build (1.7) it gives white screens, no response.

Now to wait for a firmware upgrade...

Haven't tested on official Acekard2 firmware yet, has anybody had a chance to?


----------



## lemog (Jul 8, 2010)

The game is also in french. 
CycloDS vB.3 works so far.


----------



## liltorchic (Jul 8, 2010)

Downloading it right now... I hope there is enough room on my cart


----------



## nizzk (Jul 8, 2010)

Froyst said:
			
		

> Tested on Acekard2i with newest AKAIO build (1.7) it gives white screens, no response.
> 
> Now to wait for a firmware upgrade...
> 
> Haven't tested on official Acekard2 firmware yet, has anybody had a chance to?


you should at least be getting into the first battle.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 8, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Dalrint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmm...sweet news. Very surprised any card is able to get it up and running without a fix. Grabbing it now. Can't wait.


----------



## beanman25 (Jul 8, 2010)

nizzk said:
			
		

> Froyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i also get white screen...


----------



## namapus (Jul 8, 2010)

EZ-Flash V+ 2.0RC9 gets two black screens after first battle.
Can't wait for a fix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dragon Quest series is one of my favourites


----------



## dsrules (Jul 8, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> yup, thats another way to bypass that. but will it freeze more afterwards?


it randomly freezes after playing for awhile!!! bloody AP.


----------



## kennypu (Jul 8, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apparenty the SC2 and cyclo can run without any freezes/problems. I'll confirm this when the dl is done -.- takes forever.


----------



## Froyst (Jul 8, 2010)

nizzk said:
			
		

> Froyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, nada. Don't even get to the developer logos.


----------



## czekers (Jul 8, 2010)

dsrules said:
			
		

> songinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




have you tried this with patched rom?


----------



## ninhokova (Jul 8, 2010)

Acekard 2i Work for me!!!!
Desative soft-reset is work!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: black screen after the first battle


----------



## tenja (Jul 8, 2010)

What patched rom???? there's a patch already?


----------



## basher11 (Jul 8, 2010)

no patch yet. people are just trying out the (J) patch to see if it works


----------



## eife (Jul 8, 2010)

i'm trying it right now... R4 wood + patch + save from emu


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 8, 2010)

Cool, stuff gets lost in this madness.

I will still test it out myself nonetheless, using the latest Wood firmware on R4.


----------



## liltorchic (Jul 8, 2010)

ninhokova said:
			
		

> Acekard 2i Work for me!!!!
> Desative soft-reset is work!!!!


Ummm... really?


----------



## eife (Jul 8, 2010)

eife said:
			
		

> i'm trying it right now... R4 wood + patch + save from emu



no, doesn't work


----------



## HunterJ (Jul 8, 2010)

DAMN YOU TV TOKYO ANTI PIRACY! I WILL GET YOU BACK! SOMEHOOOOOOOOW!
Akaio doesnt get past 1st battle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as everyone has said


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Where can we get this rom from? The answer: Click on Google and type the F***ING NAME IN


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 8, 2010)

Meh, we knew they would have AP like the other DQ games. But they got patched.


----------



## derekg49 (Jul 8, 2010)

liltorchic said:
			
		

> ninhokova said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Comedor (Jul 8, 2010)

liltorchic said:
			
		

> ninhokova said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just tried on 1.7, not working.


----------



## HunterJ (Jul 8, 2010)

derekg49 said:
			
		

> liltorchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it doesnt work


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 8, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> i got two black screens on my Ez Flash Vi after the first battle


Upgrade the firmware of your ez5i into v101 and try k3.0b1.
http://gbatemp.net/t232338-ez5i-kernel-3-0...i-firmware-v101


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jul 8, 2010)

Do I have to play any other games in the series to understand this? I was considering IV and V at one point, but then I ended up not getting them in the end.


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 8, 2010)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> Do I have to play any other games in the series to understand this? I was considering IV and V at one point, but then I ended up not getting them in the end.


Don't think so.

But V was very awesome, definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Fudge (Jul 8, 2010)

It's finally out! Can't wait to play it.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jul 8, 2010)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> Do I have to play any other games in the series to understand this? I was considering IV and V at one point, but then I ended up not getting them in the end.


They're all standalone as far as I know. I think some of them reference each other in a "this happened way in the past its a legend now" sort of way, but no, not required.


----------



## magicksun (Jul 8, 2010)

it's dragon quest , if pokemon have a powerful ap , this have a triple more pow , and we will play it in 2 weeks for sure !


----------



## Prophet (Jul 8, 2010)

This and the Tales of innocence translation are about to make me oRPGasm.

_Yeah, I went there._


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Jul 8, 2010)

So is this actually confirmed to work on Cyclo DS Beta 3 Firmware or is this just people jumping the gun again? People always seem to assume it works if it gets past the title screen.


----------



## magicksun (Jul 8, 2010)

i will play final fantasy VI in the meandwhile i never finish that game!


----------



## Flibbo (Jul 8, 2010)

Just got past the first fight without a freeze after updating my Supercard DSONEi.

Will update if it freezes again.

edit: So far things are running smoothly. Running around the town now and just offered some gem to a big tree(haven't been reading the plot, just trying to get to the next fight to confirm it's working).


----------



## granville (Jul 8, 2010)

Dunno if it has been said, but Desmume seems to run the game great, version 0.9.6 at least. You need a decent dual core to run the emulator, but it's worth it. I've managed to make it to the first save point without any issue.


----------



## genx (Jul 8, 2010)

Dragon_Quest_IX_NDS-XENOM

fully cracked and playable by xenophobia and venom together


----------



## basher11 (Jul 8, 2010)

xenom lawl.

is it introed?


----------



## retrogamefan (Jul 8, 2010)

At first, it blackscreened after character creation on a DSTT, like on alot of other cards...but I have managed to get further than that, so hopefully I have bypassed all AP for DSTT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Using a clean untrimmed dump.

So hopefully it can be added in the next release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## XLarge (Jul 8, 2010)

wow that's fast!


----------



## matt32724 (Jul 8, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> xenom lawl.
> 
> is it introed?



Probably.

If Venom is who I think it is, the group that's been introing their roms, then there's a pretty good chance. Also, Xenophobia cracked Spirit Tracks and they put an intro on it....

I just hope there's not two intro screens haha.


----------



## yzak (Jul 8, 2010)

XENOM

that was fast


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 8, 2010)

just updated my ez flash Vi to the newest firmware and got past the first battle


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 8, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> just updated my ez flash Vi to the newest firmware and got past the first battle


Good.


----------



## JustSomeone (Jul 8, 2010)

so theres a crack version already?? so its real? or someone is just playing with us??


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 8, 2010)

Woot, it's out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glad I was on a date when this was dumped  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still glad to have come home and see this, I hope it works on Supercard Two...I am sure as hell not looking through 14 pages to find out


----------



## kennypu (Jul 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Woot, it's out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its been said that it works with SC2. i'll confirm in 12 minutes...


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 8, 2010)

kennypu said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine's is about the same


----------



## nl255 (Jul 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Woot, it's out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just tested it up to the point where you first get control and can make a quicksave and it works even in patch mode.  Savestates also work fine.


----------



## .Darky (Jul 8, 2010)

XENOM? I'll give this a try.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jul 8, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> ChaosBoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see. I heard that some of them were connected storywise, such as one game taking place before the other and the other one taking place later than this other one. Anyway, I guess I'll give this one a spin when the AP's been cracked.


----------



## JustSomeone (Jul 8, 2010)

well i see the info but thats all lol ..cant find it


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2010)

nl255 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will run some tests on it myself in a little bit.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 9, 2010)

EZ Flash Vi
just got my first mission from that old guy im supposed to go give my spirit thing i got from that girl to a tree
but i have no idea where it is
so far everything is working fine i've already saved as well 
(im using the clean version of the rom with the new k3.00b1 firmware)


----------



## Sharpz (Jul 9, 2010)

Got the XENOM cracked version 11 mins to find out.


----------



## XLarge (Jul 9, 2010)

lol @ everyone who expected this to be cracked in 2 weeks or more


----------



## liltorchic (Jul 9, 2010)

I somewhat doubt that Xenom could release a cracked rom that quickly. Hell, anything could happen.


----------



## kennypu (Jul 9, 2010)

liltorchic said:
			
		

> I somewhat doubt that Xenom could release a cracked rom that quickly. Hell, anything could happen.


yes anything can happen: http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=9673


----------



## .Darky (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I'm supposed to be downloading XENOM's version right now. 15 minutes left. :|


----------



## yzak (Jul 9, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> This and the Tales of innocence translation are about to make me oRPGasm.
> 
> _Yeah, I went there._




Sir there is already a translation of ToI


----------



## JustSomeone (Jul 9, 2010)

lol just found it to .. ill try it on my acekard and dstt


----------



## stormy (Jul 9, 2010)

testet the XENON release on cyclo ds latest FW, no BS after first battle!

greetz


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jul 9, 2010)

wooooooooooooooooooow ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just finished the 2 earlier DQ;s, puuurfect timing


----------



## yzak (Jul 9, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Well, I'm supposed to be downloading XENOM's version right now. 15 minutes left. :|




omg i cant find it!


----------



## xdarkx (Jul 9, 2010)

lol at the warning message... i think it should be part of the gbatemp logo.

Anyways, I will give this game a try once I have time.


----------



## .Darky (Jul 9, 2010)

Damn, and I'm supposed to be studying for tomorrow's test...WAT DO? WAT DO?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jul 9, 2010)

yzak said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*eye roll* Just Google "Dragon Quest IX U Xenom" like everyone else. It's not that hard.


----------



## Comedor (Jul 9, 2010)

XENOM LOL


----------



## liltorchic (Jul 9, 2010)

EH Found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 now to wait for it to download :/


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 9, 2010)

People have confirmed it to be working. We need more confirmation of course.

Also, apparently called: 
xen-dqix.zip

But I haven't managed to find anything, since the one site I used now sucks!


----------



## yzak (Jul 9, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> yzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol no shiet. 

Found it


----------



## JustSomeone (Jul 9, 2010)

i found one called xvbdfb.rar try that i have the page but cant give it away


----------



## .Darky (Jul 9, 2010)

riku88 said:
			
		

> i found one called xvbdfb.rar try that i have the page but cant give it away


I'm downloading that one too.


----------



## yzak (Jul 9, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> riku88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes my german came in handy


----------



## damon666 (Jul 9, 2010)

pretty cool intro infront of the rom ... i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well seems its real , now lets see if it works on AKAIO ... thanks again xeno+venom for another one to add to our collection


----------



## IAmTheRad (Jul 9, 2010)

Xenom version works on M3i Zero with latest Sakura firmware.

Just waiting for a no-intro hex edit.


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 9, 2010)

What to search? I can't find it FFS...


----------



## Retrovertigo (Jul 9, 2010)

Xenom on R4 seems to be fine. Got past character creation ok.


----------



## Gwendall (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree, my German was quite handy. : )


----------



## kennypu (Jul 9, 2010)

IAmTheRad said:
			
		

> Xenom version works on M3i Zero with latest Sakura firmware.
> 
> Just waiting for a no-intro hex edit.


why, intros look cool -.- you haters.


----------



## Sharpz (Jul 9, 2010)

yzak said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha I got the same one. Its legit.Pimp intro also haha.


----------



## Comedor (Jul 9, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> yzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustSomeone (Jul 9, 2010)

can i send the page on pm??


----------



## leshracbelmont (Jul 9, 2010)

*Dragon Quest IX NDS XENOM*, trying it on R4 1.18...

works after hero creation,
does not freeze after first battle.

I'm now trying to reach the first save point.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jul 9, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> Leamonde.Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Well I am hoping this version I found works.


----------



## liltorchic (Jul 9, 2010)

*Squeee* Got past character creation screen on acekard 2ki with the Xenom release!


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jul 9, 2010)

downloading that 'xvbdfb.rar' 1 seen comments saying it works ok
finally after 1 WHOLE YEAR of waiting it COMETH TO US (!!!!)


----------



## Comedor (Jul 9, 2010)

JabbaFlap said:
			
		

> downloading that 'xvbdfb.rar' 1 seen comments saying it works ok
> finally after 1 WHOLE YEAR of waiting it COMETH TO US (!!!!)


Yep, password "stormy", right?


----------



## tenja (Jul 9, 2010)

Haha....so much for the AP. gone in 1 hour.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> Yep, password "stormy", right?


that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



man I have been REALLY looking forward to playing this in ENG, muddled thru that JPN translated version last year and it was excellent, next few months are s-o-r-t-ed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope everyone enjoys it (!)


----------



## namapus (Jul 9, 2010)

Whoohoo the Xenom version works on EZ-Flash V+ 2.0RC9


----------



## leshracbelmont (Jul 9, 2010)

The Xenom one works perfectly....!! hope they do such a quick job with AP when the M5 version will be out...
OMFG I can't realize it people....it's out ! and it's working ! The new Dragon Quest !!!! ffs !


----------



## Jemlee (Jul 9, 2010)

Xenom found. dling as we speak.

Looks like arwing won't have to wait after all!


----------



## hasboon (Jul 9, 2010)

XENOM rom works on AKAIO 1.7


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 9, 2010)

im still using the clean version on my ez flash and i got to the part where you turn into a normal person


----------



## Matt0125 (Jul 9, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> Not working on m3 real, crashes after character creation



NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 9, 2010)

working clean and fine on SC DSTwo


Spoiler


----------



## damon666 (Jul 9, 2010)

hasboon said:
			
		

> XENOM rom works on AKAIO 1.7



yea works on AKAIO v1.7 , iam past the character creation screen and all the mentioned AP spots . no problems so far


----------



## m_babble (Jul 9, 2010)

This rules!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> working clean and fine on SC DSTwo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thank you Pong ^///^ Love you! lol
Yeah it's working fine for me as well


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jul 9, 2010)

I love Square Enix
I love Xenon
I love Nintendo
I love my DSi XL
I love Acekard 2i
I love Normatt
I love AKAIO 1.7
I love ROM boards
I love you all (!) ;P

lolz poor old Game get this July 21 I think ? Anyhow I will definately buy this as the coders deserev it


----------



## Comedor (Jul 9, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> SPOILER TAG U...


...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 9, 2010)

JabbaFlap said:
			
		

> I love Square Enix
> I love Xenon
> I love Nintendo
> I love my DSi XL
> ...



boom dee ya da, boom dee ya da, boom dee ya da, boom dee ya da....


----------



## yzak (Jul 9, 2010)

im new here but are we allowed to give away the file name? i know it is against the rules to post direct dl links to roms but it seems like it's ok to give the file name?


----------



## Ganiam (Jul 9, 2010)

I got the patched Xenom release, but my game still crashes when I go to Options - Profile settings. Using Acekard2 dsi.
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Skorch (Jul 9, 2010)

Just found it, venom's title screen is amusing. I'm using m3 ds real, working fine so far.


----------



## vayrun (Jul 9, 2010)

Just clearing up for anyone who cares.
Dragon Quest IX (Xenom)  work fine on Woodr4 version 1.10 (latest)
Will update if anything comes up~happy playing.


----------



## yzak (Jul 9, 2010)

Ganiam said:
			
		

> I got the patched Xenom release, but my game still crashes when I go to Options - Profile settings. Using Acekard2 dsi.
> Can anyone confirm?




does it crash only when you go to options-profile?

what about the game itself? you get intro? can get to first battle and beyond?


----------



## .Darky (Jul 9, 2010)

Spoiler tags, Pong. lrn2usethem.


----------



## Jemlee (Jul 9, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> JabbaFlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see the mods are happy too!

CUZ I GOT THE ROM!!!

Arwing is gonna PARTY TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Ganiam (Jul 9, 2010)

yzak said:
			
		

> Ganiam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So far, that's the only crash I've met. I've loaded up my japanese save file though, so that could be it. My names are all gibberish, I'll have to wait for a save file editor or something to fix that :/


----------



## Kadin (Jul 9, 2010)

Hot topic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[ 507 User(s) are reading this topic (358 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)]

XENOM working fine on r4 here.


----------



## pitman (Jul 9, 2010)

Where is Prof 9. with the no-intro hex edit (its still downloading but what the heck).


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 9, 2010)

Is any knowledge of the series needed to play this?

It really looks like something I'd like to play, but I don't feel like backtracking through the series just to do so.


----------



## WrSmega (Jul 9, 2010)

Kadin said:
			
		

> Hot topic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XENOM is the AP patch?


----------



## kooltilldend (Jul 9, 2010)

Xenom power ftw!


----------



## haflore (Jul 9, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Is any knowledge of the series needed to play this?
> 
> It really looks like something I'd like to play, but I don't feel like backtracking through the series just to do so.


Nope! This one was developed so that newcomers can jump right in without needing any prior knowledge of the series.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jul 9, 2010)

Time for me to try this game. New game to try > : ), since everyone is squealing over this.


----------



## texbohb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am currently downloading the clean version of this to play on my cycloevo.  Should I try to find the xenom version, or will the clean version work for me?


----------



## yzak (Jul 9, 2010)

Ganiam said:
			
		

> yzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




id use the crack and avoid any future crashes/bugs with the clean. ppl have reported problems with the clean


----------



## XLarge (Jul 9, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Is any knowledge of the series needed to play this?
> 
> It really looks like something I'd like to play, but I don't feel like backtracking through the series just to do so.


It's similar to Final fantasy in terms of story

with that I mean that every game has another story and it has no links whatsoever to other games


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 9, 2010)

its always religious with these things aint it


----------



## KevInChester (Jul 9, 2010)

Ganiam said:
			
		

> I got the patched Xenom release, but my game still crashes when I go to Options - Profile settings. Using Acekard2 dsi.
> Can anyone confirm?



Works fine here AKAIO 1.7 with Xenom rom, so must be save related.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jul 9, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's great then, because I don't feel like playing every game that links to this game. That'd be troublesome.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 9, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic. I love the Final Fantasy series for this aspect. I can't wait to play.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jul 9, 2010)

*Neva UndaWestimate Da Powa of Xenom!*

FRANKIE GOES TO Cricklewood Lyrics
"Two Tribes"
...
When two Groups go to ROM
A Win is all you can Score
...

Yeah Baby!


----------



## liltorchic (Jul 9, 2010)

Only question is.... will Wi-Fi work?


----------



## virtualboy (Jul 9, 2010)

liltorchic said:
			
		

> I somewhat doubt that Xenom could release a cracked rom that quickly. Hell, anything could happen.



Most likely Xenom had the game and was working on the crack long before Bahamut released their clean dump, so who knows how long it took for Xenom to crack it...


----------



## WrSmega (Jul 9, 2010)

liltorchic said:
			
		

> Only question is.... will Wi-Fi work?



most likely yes. one of the reasons I like this game when I played the jap version

on a side note: has anyone confirmed on edge, the xenom dump working?


----------



## leshracbelmont (Jul 9, 2010)

With R4 1.18 I've played till the hero becames human and travels on the map w/ the other guy....had a few fights too, and tried all the menù options and settings. Only thing I have not tried is the WI-FI, for ther rest, R4 works w/out freezing.


----------



## JustSomeone (Jul 9, 2010)

TIME TO SAY.. IT WORKS ON MY DSTT NEW FILES UPDATED AND ttds 1.17a12 rev13 or something like that.. i just got past the battle.. now to look for a save point


my save file is still here


----------



## basher11 (Jul 9, 2010)

disable intro. made by me.

Dragon_Quest_IX_NDS-XENOM 

00004800: 84CF03EA→01C3A0E3


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 9, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> its always religious with these things aint it




It went dark as he said that...
He could be one of those priests.... 
Hope your character wasn't a boy.

Congrats Basher  and thank you


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 9, 2010)

Hacked intro was awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why you guys complain.

Haven't played the game yet, but just tested to see if it was the patched version. Wood R4 booted up fine at least, no problems there.


----------



## Kadin (Jul 9, 2010)

riku88 said:
			
		

> TIME TO SAY.. IT WORKS ON MY DSTT NEW FILES UPDATED AND ttds 1.17a12 rev13 or something like that.. i just got past the battle.. now to look for a save point


I think you should pray... that would be my first guess...


----------



## yzak (Jul 9, 2010)

virtualboy said:
			
		

> liltorchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




id like to think they got it done in one hour flat =P

they are geniuses


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 9, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> disable intro. made by me.
> 
> Dragon_Quest_IX_NDS-XENOM
> 
> 00004800: 84CF03EA?01C3A0E3



That a Hex Edit?


----------



## Man18 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is it stand alone game or an actual sequel? I want to play it but the others are lost on me


----------



## basher11 (Jul 9, 2010)

yeah. you can use a hex editor or rakuraku patcher


----------



## WrSmega (Jul 9, 2010)

still downloading, curse you 1mb/ps internet. I'm so cheap


----------



## HunterJ (Jul 9, 2010)

megadude1 said:
			
		

> still downloading, curse you 1mb/ps internet. I'm so cheap


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2010)

you mean megabits I assume, not megabytes, there's a difference...


----------



## .Darky (Jul 9, 2010)

Fuck you, guys, my downloads are always 150kb/s. >_>


----------



## WrSmega (Jul 9, 2010)

I pay 20 bucks a month for that internet. verizon is s***, might switch to comcast, is comcast any good for internet service?


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 9, 2010)

I2aven's_Sage said:
			
		

> you mean megabits I assume, not megabytes, there's a difference...


Blame marketing for this confusion. 

"buh, it makes teh internetz have a bigger number and look faster"


----------



## Kadin (Jul 9, 2010)

megadude1 said:
			
		

> I pay 20 bucks a month for that internet. verizon is s***, might switch to comcast, is comcast any good for internet service?


I'm on a 12Mbps plan and I never seem to fall below 18-20Mbps... true story.  Their customer service is garbage but luckily I don't have to call them much...


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm on a 12GBps SONET spur and subsequently downloaded this rls in 1.4 seconds ;P



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dragon_Quest_IX_NDS-XENOM
> Nuked
> 9-7-2010
> 
> dupe.BAHAMUT.2010-07-08_missing.region.tag_rule1.8_zip.not.allowed_rule1.1



aye?! that's no way to tereat the Hero's of Xenom (!)


----------



## Ganiam (Jul 9, 2010)

Can anyone access Options - Profile Settings?


----------



## Marauding (Jul 9, 2010)

Is there ap? Someone tell me, i dont want to read through pages. Also, does it work on AKAIO 1.7


----------



## KevInChester (Jul 9, 2010)

Ganiam said:
			
		

> Can anyone access Options - Profile Settings?



I answered this earlier when you asked........ yes, and I'm on AKAIO 1.7.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is Dragon Quest time! Let's play the games and find the codes!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 9, 2010)

Just got it, took 20 minutes after I found a good site... DAMN YOU BASIC DOWNLOADS!!

Just opened the game on my Cyclo with no problems at all.

I have high hopes for this game already.


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 9, 2010)

Marauding said:
			
		

> Is there ap? Someone tell me, i dont want to read through pages. Also, does it work on AKAIO 1.7


lmao.

umm... nah, it runs perfectly...


----------



## Marauding (Jul 9, 2010)

OGTiago said:
			
		

> Marauding said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.

BTW: The hype seems ridiculous. also, i found this game in less then 5 minutes, so people who ask for link are serious noobs.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jul 9, 2010)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> Ganiam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## h0ser81 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is the Xenom version scrubbed that it's half the size of the clean Bahamut version?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jul 9, 2010)

h0ser81 said:
			
		

> Is the Xenom version scrubbed that it's half the size of the clean Bahamut version?


No the size listed is the size of the RAR file, the compressed Archive. Not the actual .nds file inside.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jul 9, 2010)

Xenom size is 259MB and Bahamut is 268MB .nds


----------



## h0ser81 (Jul 9, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> h0ser81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DERP DERP I'm an idiot.


----------



## Ganiam (Jul 9, 2010)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> Ganiam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Missed that, thanks. I'll update to AKAIO 1.7 then, it's been a while since I last updated.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 9, 2010)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Is Dragon Quest time! Let's play the games and find the codes!



go ahead because i am not posting any


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 9, 2010)

Marauding said:
			
		

> OGTiago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I was being sarcastic.

there is AP, but there was a patched version very quickly. Search "b5hema" on Google (with the quotes) 

You'll find your stuff there.


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome day today...thanks for the news


----------



## kennypu (Jul 9, 2010)

btw, I'm running SC2 so I can play the clean rom, but my friend said that his game froze when entering the church(? he thinks) for the xenom release. He's using DSTT. Did anybody on r4 or dstt freeze anywhere in the game? or does every1 seem to be going good.


----------



## NDStemp (Jul 9, 2010)

Hm...I read on this ROM forum and it said that the patched rom by Xenom doesn't work on the WoodR4, is this true?


----------



## Marauding (Jul 9, 2010)

OGTiago said:
			
		

> Marauding said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. But:


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 9, 2010)

I got to the part where the path to stornway(or something like that) opens
I am using the clean version of the rom on my EZ Flash Vi
everything works perfectly


----------



## m_babble (Jul 9, 2010)

The XENOM release is working perfectly on my Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7.
I made it past the character creation, first battle, accessed/edited the profile settings, saved and rebooted.
No problems whatsoever.

If it matters, I'm using the classic Nintendo DS.


----------



## NDStemp (Jul 9, 2010)

m_babble said:
			
		

> The XENOM release is working perfectly on my Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7.
> I made it past the character creation, first battle, accessed/edited the profile settings, saved and rebooted.
> No problems whatsoever.
> 
> If it matters, I'm using the classic Nintendo DS.



Thanks for telling. I don't think what you're using matters, isn't it the flashcart? ;3


----------



## swornsecrets (Jul 9, 2010)

Me and my husband will be having alot of fun w/ this tonight (if the AP isnt an issue).


----------



## .Darky (Jul 9, 2010)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> Hm...I read on this ROM forum and it said that the patched rom by Xenom doesn't work on the WoodR4, is this true?


No. it works perfectly for me. I'm even using Wood R4 1.09. :/


----------



## kennypu (Jul 9, 2010)

m_babble said:
			
		

> The XENOM release is working perfectly on my Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7.
> I made it past the character creation, first battle, accessed/edited the profile settings, saved and rebooted.
> No problems whatsoever.
> 
> If it matters, I'm using the classic Nintendo DS.


thanks. your ds doesn't matter but thanks anyway. I wonder if my friends DSTT freeze was a legit one, or he maybe accidently hit his ds.


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 9, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> NDStemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he just made me test it, and I done the first battle fine, then the part when the fly off after that. No problems at all. 

(I shat myself every time the screen went black after a scene though)


----------



## WildArms (Jul 9, 2010)

But, does the internet stuff to download quests ( i know they are still not up, but you should at least be able to connect) work?


----------



## bmtrocks (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm having a little problem here.  I got the XENOM rom, and apparently it's supposed to be working with Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7 firmware...and I got both, but everytime I make a character the three-slime load screen infinitely goes on and on.  What should I do?


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 9, 2010)

some facts i found from the game


----------



## Shinta82 (Jul 9, 2010)

Anybody going to the Gamestop Dragon Quest IX event on July 31st?


----------



## -Mew- (Jul 9, 2010)

Using the Venom version on my M3 Real Sakura 2 hours into the game, profile updated restared and tried multiple times, everything works fine.


----------



## fbh (Jul 9, 2010)

So.................... just asking becouse I still don't know if I want to buy the game (yo know, have a real copy of it xD).
Is it worth for the single player????. Becouse the game looks good and all but I've heard and read so much about the multiplayer that I'm starting to thing it may not be that good If I plan to play it alone (I just don't know anyone that has a ds and want's this game day 1).

PD: I'm asking becouse I want to buy the game. So please no answers like "it's free dude, you can't complain"

THX.


----------



## bmtrocks (Jul 9, 2010)

Can anyone help me with my problem?  I read this whole thread and I'm still getting nothing.


----------



## rurudtsafg (Jul 9, 2010)

yeah teach those noobs. they probably dont look at a computer until late at 12 in the morn or whenever they get back from their lives. take that noobs.


----------



## .Darky (Jul 9, 2010)

rurudtsafg said:
			
		

> yeah teach those noobs. they probably dont look at a computer until late at 12 in the morn or whenever they get back from their lives. take that noobs.


wat


----------



## DarkWay (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never played a Dragon Quest game, if I start now should I start at the beginning or can I pick up and play from this one?


----------



## lochoko (Jul 9, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> I've never played a Dragon Quest game, if I start now should I start at the beginning or can I pick up and play from this one?


It's a lot like Final Fantasy in the sense that the games are not really linked, so yes, you can pick up and play from here no problem. There may be some little things to reference the older games, but nothing that would ruin your game play if you didn't know it.


----------



## Shinta82 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can just pick this one up.

Dragon Quest I - III  = Roto Saga
Dragon Quest IV - VI = Zenithia Saga
Dragon Quest VII - VIII = Stand Alone


----------



## Skeeve22 (Jul 9, 2010)

And really, the Zenithia saga games are only VERY LOOSELY linked.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 9, 2010)

You can download the game HERE!


----------



## bmtrocks (Jul 9, 2010)

The only link Dragon Quest 9 has to the previous games in the series is that you can actually download costume parts for every available party character ever in a DQ game.  I dunno how you get them but I remember seeing a screenshot of everyone of them.


----------



## kennypu (Jul 9, 2010)

bmtrocks said:
			
		

> The only link Dragon Quest 9 has to the previous games in the series is that you can actually download costume parts for every available party character ever in a DQ game.  I dunno how you get them but I remember seeing a screenshot of everyone of them.


you get them through wifi events. people from previous games visit your Inn


----------



## gameguy95 (Jul 9, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> NDStemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i call bs. i downloaded this an hour ago onto my r4 with wood 1.10 and i still can barely get past the fist fight


----------



## Skorch (Jul 9, 2010)

Xenom patch working just fine on my m3ds real, got to Stornway and made my party members no problem.

Edit: Forgot to say what type of cart I'm using.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jul 9, 2010)

FUCK YEAH BAHAMUT. Taking longer than it should to DL but its not terribly slow. Probably from the 9 bajillion other people trying to DL it too.


----------



## .Darky (Jul 9, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> i call bs. i downloaded this an hour ago onto my r4 with wood 1.10 and i still can barely get past the fist fight



Oh well, sucks for you. Won't provide pics of it working either. ;|


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 9, 2010)

Hurrah! Now all we need is a (U) Dragon Quest VI. 

Took some lookinh. My favorite site stopped posting DS roms last month.


----------



## manoelpdb (Jul 9, 2010)

Well maybe someone already reported but the XENOM cracked version works very well on R4+last Wood version.

Ahh... I am loving this game! It's pretty good and very hard to stop playing!

But there are 2 things I didnt like:

- The font on talk text is HORRIBLE and annoying! Ok... it's not that bad but it could be WAY better. A hack to change the font is to hard? I'd love change it...

- Why the song that play on the church when you save is like... weird? I mean, the song is ok like the old versions, but when the last note is played, the song is just cut! Looks like a bug I dunno.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 9, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> gameguy95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got past the first fight too, using Wood R4 1.08. :/


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> gameguy95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'know R4 cards are mostly just cheap clones, and I'd wager that if you ordered a 2gb micro-sd with your R4 that it's a cheap clone-card as well.  'Jus sayin! If you had shelled out the additional $10 to get a decent brand-name flash cart like an acekard you most likely wouldn't be having such problems.  My advice, try a different micro-SD card if possible for now, otherwise, 'sucks for you'.

-Oh, and working on my AK2i, first battle went fine.  Looks to be an awesome game.  By the way "Bahamut" - Clean Rom, unpatched, unlikely to work on 90% of flash carts sans maybe the SCDSTwo and CyloDS.  So some of you might have to keep looking.  I will, however, say that it hit some of the more private torrent communities.  Cheers.


----------



## What? (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow thats pure win.Did anyone notice when you create a male character you can use a Gohan style hair and make it blond as well wicked cool gotta love Akira Toriyama


----------



## Phazon13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmm a clean does work on the edge v 1.11 even after the first battle. Any ap on it afterwards on the edge?


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ive never played a DQ game ever, are they any good?


----------



## kennypu (Jul 9, 2010)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> Ive never played a DQ game ever, are they any good?



you're missin out.


----------



## umewotaberusaru (Jul 9, 2010)

How does one trim off the cracktro on this release? I haven't tried using the clean version because I seriously doubt it'd work on the R4 without updating infolib and I don't think there is an infolib that covers it yet.


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 9, 2010)

I downloaded the "xvbdfb version" but it has a password, does anyone know it ?


----------



## yzak (Jul 9, 2010)

Gus122000 said:
			
		

> I downloaded the "xvbdfb version" but it has a password, does anyone know it ?




i think stormy


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 9, 2010)

Naughty folk beware! True to Squeenix form, you can't give your character any filthy names. Next thing you know it will chastise me for using the wrong spoon to eat my soup at dinner.


----------



## Lord Toon (Jul 9, 2010)

hasboon said:
			
		

> XENOM rom works on AKAIO 1.7


Confirm XENOM rom working on EDGE v1.11! No Problems so far...//


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 9, 2010)

yzak said:
			
		

> Gus122000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, also does the AP fix actually work ?


----------



## .Darky (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, it does.


----------



## SalParadise19 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is anyone else having slowdowns on the cutscenes? AKAIO 1.7 dslite ak2i


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just started configuring my character, they don't have a black hair color option :/ ; oh Japan...


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Jul 9, 2010)

SalParadise19 said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having slowdowns on the cutscenes? AKAIO 1.7 dslite ak2i


It could be because of your Micro SD.


----------



## SalParadise19 (Jul 9, 2010)

That would be unfortunate but it makes sense with some other issues I have been having, what would be a good brand on the cheap if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Jul 9, 2010)

SalParadise19 said:
			
		

> That would be unfortunate but it makes sense with some other issues I have been having, what would be a good brand on the cheap if you don't mind me asking.


Sandisk and/or Kingston are good brands.  You can purchase them from Shoptemp.  It's also recommended to format your Micro SD with Panasonic SD formatter.


----------



## SalParadise19 (Jul 9, 2010)

The only issue with that is I am using ubuntu, do you know is the panasonic formatter will work on it?


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah it will.


----------



## volcano (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm having issues with the AP patched rom

It randomly locks up during cutscenes or door changes


AK2i
DS XL
Akaio 1.7


I can play for 30 minutes at a time and it never locks up at the same point but it has happened 5 times or so


----------



## DarkFocus (Jul 9, 2010)

this had good timing I'm going camping for a week tomorrow.
also is the patched 247MB rom working on akio?


----------



## volcano (Jul 9, 2010)

DarkFocus said:
			
		

> this had good timing I'm going camping for a week tomorrow.
> also is the patched 247MB rom working on akio?



That's the ROM we're using on AKAIO that's having issues......


----------



## lcleong (Jul 9, 2010)

try switch back to AKAIO 1.6rc2, no problem till now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if not, maybe ur xl cannot play


----------



## SylvWolf (Jul 9, 2010)

The cracktro on the Xenom release is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably end up watching that for a while every time I start the game.


----------



## DarkFocus (Jul 9, 2010)

volcano said:
			
		

> DarkFocus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



apparently it's the only one that works on akaio are you sure your not just an isolated case?


----------



## DragoonAdept (Jul 9, 2010)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4275989/misc/Games...9%20Patchv2.zip

it contains two patches, one to convert this BAHAMUT release to the Xenom patched version, and then a patch to convert THAT Xenom version to the patched Xenom version that has the nag boot screen removed.

Read the readme.. includes CRCs for variants of the rom.


----------



## Halo-101 (Jul 9, 2010)

beat me 2 it i was about 2 release a patch to turn the bahumut into Xenom but im 2 late. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol its k the patch for mine was aaround 90mb in the xdelta file.who did u condense urs?

all  directed to DragoonAdept


----------



## al5911 (Jul 9, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> The cracktro on the Xenom release is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, me too. The music is amusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 9, 2010)

DarkFocus said:
			
		

> volcano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably is because the game is working just fine for me...


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Jul 9, 2010)

manoelpdb said:
			
		

> - Why the song that play on the church when you save is like... weird? I mean, the song is ok like the old versions, but when the last note is played, the song is just cut! Looks like a bug I dunno.



That could have to do with the fact that it's not a retail card. I've noticed some games save faster on my Cyclo DS than they do on the retail card.


----------



## gameguy95 (Jul 9, 2010)

I2aven's_Sage said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1)i know this is an orginal R4 and i got it like 5 years ago when R4 cost $50
2)i bought an m3i zero but it crapped out on me a few months ago and neither me or m3 team support forums people could fix it
3)STFU. just because you don't like R4 does not mean you need to say it is completely indecent crap


----------



## volcano (Jul 9, 2010)

Gus122000 said:
			
		

> DarkFocus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well I played for another hour maybe 90 minutes without crash/freeze.


*Spoiler: Got to the point where I just helped Patty* and I saved/quit

It did freeze several times tho to begin with and I am not isolated case, see http://forum.romulation.net/index.php?topic=43496.375

posts about akaio freeze there


----------



## im a girl and ya (Jul 9, 2010)

can anyone help me i got pokemon hg/ss and i got the black screen code but when i play every now and then it freezes on me. can anyone explain what i need to do


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 9, 2010)

im a girl and ya im 23 said:
			
		

> can anyone help me i got pokemon hg/ss and i got the black screen code but when i play every now and then it freezes on me. can anyone explain what i need to do




You already made a thread on it and you're in the wrong thread....


----------



## volcano (Jul 9, 2010)

im a girl and ya im 23 said:
			
		

> can anyone help me i got pokemon hg/ss and i got the black screen code but when i play every now and then it freezes on me. can anyone explain what i need to do



Sure thing, post in the right section kthxban


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 9, 2010)

for me clean rom (bahamut) + akaio 1.7 could not get pass after the character creation screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this cracktro from xenom is nice


----------



## volcano (Jul 9, 2010)

Let us know if you have any freezeing issues with the patched ROM with AKAIO?

A couple of us are, though I just played for about 90 min with no issues


----------



## Halo-101 (Jul 9, 2010)

So Does The Xenom Patched Rom Work Without Any Issues With Wood 1.09? I Cant Upgrade Cause Im USING DSCOVERED But can run through decrypted wood 1.10 ds file if needed question is can i just use wood 1.09?


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 9, 2010)

DragoonAdept said:
			
		

> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4275989/misc/Games...9%20Patchv2.zip
> 
> it contains two patches, one to convert this BAHAMUT release to the Xenom patched version, and then a patch to convert THAT Xenom version to the patched Xenom version that has the nag boot screen removed.
> 
> Read the readme.. includes CRCs for variants of the rom.


Seems to not work. What am I supposed to change DQ9 file into? It just gives me an error.


Edit: Okay since all there all a lot of pages and I am too lazy to read all the post in each page, does this game work with cyclods without patching it?


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wolfpack said:
			
		

> Hurrah! Now all we need is a (U) Dragon Quest VI.
> 
> Took some lookinh. My favorite site stopped posting DS roms last month.


Yep i know what site your talking about. How sad, they did such a good job. Every other place i download roms now take forever!  Like seriously, does it have to take that long?  The only time I get it fast if they host are either MF or MU.

Edit: sorry for the double post, how do you merge post?


----------



## Theraima (Jul 9, 2010)

Any news on the Wood R4?


----------



## yzak (Jul 9, 2010)

volcano said:
			
		

> Let us know if you have any freezeing issues with the patched ROM with AKAIO?
> 
> A couple of us are, though I just played for about 90 min with no issues
> 
> ...




i believe it works great on the Wood R4 =P


----------



## Prof. 9 (Jul 9, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Where is Prof 9. with the no-intro hex edit (its still downloading but what the heck).


Hey, I was asleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks basher11 for the quick no-intro hex edit!


----------



## yzak (Jul 9, 2010)

PATCHED ROM CONFIRMED WORKING ON:
CycloDS with the latest beta
Acekard 2i running AKAIO 1.7
N5
Supercard DSTwo

PATCHED ROM NOT WORKING ON:
R4 (Wood)


http://forum.romulation.net/index.php?topic=43496.0


crap sorry m8, just found this


----------



## czekers (Jul 9, 2010)

yzak said:
			
		

> Theraima said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does, indeed.


----------



## Halo-101 (Jul 9, 2010)

I Found out AKAIO 1.7 IS Unstable from the threads down at * snip* and using AKAIO 1.6RC2 WORKS.

to use 1.7 and 1.6 @ the same time.oh wait i relised the loadeders are different never mind but using AKAIO 1.6RC2 It works wiithout flaws apparently


----------



## Halo-101 (Jul 9, 2010)

Confirmed not working wood r4.clean rom only.

as i am using XENOM Intro REMOVED Version and no black screens or crashes on Wood 1.09 as of yet.


----------



## yzak (Jul 9, 2010)

Halo-101 said:
			
		

> I Found out AKAIO 1.7 IS Unstable from the threads down at * snip* and using AKAIO 1.6RC2 WORKS.
> 
> to use 1.7 and 1.6 @ the same time.oh wait i relised the loadeders are different never mind but using AKAIO 1.6RC2 It works wiithout flaws apparently




how would one use them both? sorry i am new to this


----------



## Cloudywolf (Jul 9, 2010)

What's so great about this game to get so much hype?


----------



## Halo-101 (Jul 9, 2010)

cant use both at same time i realised loaders are different so make a choice basically.Then again AKAIO 1.7 May work as confirmed by some users.

i dont know whats so good about the game i just like trying 2 get it working so far from what ive played it looks like your normal game like cross treasures but cross treasures was better to bad it was in japanese'


----------



## Theraima (Jul 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(yzak @ Jul 9 2010, 08:28 AM) *
> QUOTE(Theraima @ Jul 8 2010, 11:22 PM) *
> Any news on the Wood R4?
> 
> ...



Patched or clean?


----------



## Halo-101 (Jul 9, 2010)

Patched

*Posts merged*

OMG 160 Users are reading this topic.Must be a good game or highly anticipated im a gonna go with B.


----------



## Krozoa (Jul 9, 2010)

dont work neither with the patched rom or unpatched, 
patched - white screen after the xenom intro
unpatched- stuck after the character selection screen
unpatched without Xenom screen- white screen as soon as I load the game

any help ???


----------



## portezbie (Jul 9, 2010)

Yessssssssssss!


----------



## Halo-101 (Jul 9, 2010)

Krozoa - Using Xenom Patched Version On Wood 1.09 AutoBoot With Intro Screen Removed.

Intro Screen Remove Patch - 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4275989/misc/Games...9%20Patchv2.zip

it contains two patches, one to convert this BAHAMUT release to the Xenom patched version, and then a patch to convert THAT Xenom version to the patched Xenom version that has the nag boot screen removed.

Read the readme.. includes CRCs for variants of the rom.


----------



## Halo-101 (Jul 9, 2010)

I Must leave For Now and will return @ 10Am Australian time Tomorrow.Enjoy The Game Guys will b playin this tonight and report on any errors.


----------



## Krozoa (Jul 9, 2010)

@Halo-101
sorry i dindt write it correctly, i tried the patched with out the xenom tittle screen and still white screen, thanks for replay


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope you guys enjoy this early release


----------



## Theraima (Jul 9, 2010)

Seems no intro crack seems to be running well, got past first battle and char. creation.

Thanks for this!


----------



## Prof. 9 (Jul 9, 2010)

I just noticed basher11's intro skip hex edit is missing one line. The ARM9 hook is patched, but the ARM7 hook isn't. Apparently it seems to be working fine with just the ARM9 patch, but we can't just leave that ARM7 hook unpatched. It's half of the intro.

Dragon_Quest_IX_NDS-XENOM
00004800: 84CF03EA→01C3A0E3
00108E00: F24200EA→01C3A0E3

If the XENOM-no-intro version is crashing for some people, try applying this to the XENOM-with-intro version.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 9, 2010)

Prof. 9 said:
			
		

> I just noticed basher11's intro skip hex edit is missing one line. The ARM9 hook is patched, but the ARM7 hook isn't. Apparently it seems to be working fine with just the ARM9 patch, but we can't just leave that ARM7 hook unpatched. It's half of the intro.
> 
> Dragon_Quest_IX_NDS-XENOM
> 00004800: 84CF03EA?01C3A0E3
> ...



Applying just the first one had an identical effect to applying both, but what the heck. I will keep it as is.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 9, 2010)

Original Clean ROM = 100% works on all emulators!

This games is awesome! Look similar likes Dragon Quest Joker games!


----------



## Rfire (Jul 9, 2010)

Prof. 9 said:
			
		

> I just noticed basher11's intro skip hex edit is missing one line. The ARM9 hook is patched, but the ARM7 hook isn't. Apparently it seems to be working fine with just the ARM9 patch, but we can't just leave that ARM7 hook unpatched. It's half of the intro.
> 
> Dragon_Quest_IX_NDS-XENOM
> 00004800: 84CF03EA?01C3A0E3
> ...



That fixed it for me.

It white screen'd after the intro before on Wood R4.

Thanks.


----------



## Krozoa (Jul 9, 2010)

dont get it??? how do i try this???


----------



## tenja (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey guys. i downloaded the Xenom version of the game and tried to patch it with the no intro bat that you guys posted just now and it doesn't work. it just say Xdelta is not reconised or something like that. any solution? Do i need to rename the NDS file to something specific?


----------



## stalker017 (Jul 9, 2010)

Clean ROM = Working on AK2i with AKAIO 1.6 RC2.


----------



## Krozoa (Jul 9, 2010)

@Rfire 
how do i apply that to the patched rom???


----------



## lcleong (Jul 9, 2010)

tenja said:
			
		

> Hey guys. i downloaded the Xenom version of the game and tried to patch it with the no intro bat that you guys posted just now and it doesn't work. it just say Xdelta is not reconised or something like that. any solution? Do i need to rename the NDS file to something specific?



Xenom version already patched and cracked ! why must u patch it again? o.O


----------



## lcleong (Jul 9, 2010)

stalker017 said:
			
		

> Clean ROM = Working on AK2i with AKAIO 1.6 RC2.



o.O are u sure?


----------



## tenja (Jul 9, 2010)

Reread my post again....i'm trying to remove the intro which is different thing you are implying.


----------



## redsmas (Jul 9, 2010)

lcleong said:
			
		

> stalker017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried it freezes after first batle


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 9, 2010)

tenja said:
			
		

> Reread my post again....i'm trying to remove the intro which is different thing you are implying.




Isn't .bat drag and drop? Did you do that?
Did you read the readme?


----------



## tenja (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup.....but it doesn't work....btw,i didn't mention that i rename the rom to my liking, is there a specific name it needs? Also,you guys got it to work? everyone? or i need a clean bahamut rom? mine is Xenom patched version.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 9, 2010)

tenja said:
			
		

> Yup.....but it doesn't work....btw,i didn't mention that i rename the rom to my liking, is there a specific name it needs? Also,you guys got it to work? everyone? or i need a clean bahamut rom? mine is Xenom patched version.



Is the rom in the same folder as the files?


----------



## tenja (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup,i made a new folder for all the file i downloaded and the NDS itself. Bah, forget it. i'm just gonna download the Bahamut release and patch it. thx btw.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 9, 2010)

Lol. Patchd rom works


----------



## tenja (Jul 9, 2010)

Erm.....isn't that the same as posting the link to the rom? or am i missing something here?

Oh wow...fast!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 9, 2010)

tenja said:
			
		

> Erm.....isn't that the same as posting the link to the rom? or am i missing something here?




Yes, it was and you're welcome, sorry I couldn't help much.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 9, 2010)

He's the intro converted to flash
http://flashtro.com/page.php?id=2428


----------



## regnad (Jul 9, 2010)

I quite enjoyed how you could rotate everything 360 degrees in DQIV and V.

Is this game going to limit my rotation to only front on about 45 degrees for the whole game? Kind of a bummer if you ask me, even if just a minor complaint.


----------



## Ysaquerai (Jul 9, 2010)

Prof. 9 said:
			
		

> I just noticed basher11's intro skip hex edit is missing one line. The ARM9 hook is patched, but the ARM7 hook isn't. Apparently it seems to be working fine with just the ARM9 patch, but we can't just leave that ARM7 hook unpatched. It's half of the intro.
> 
> Dragon_Quest_IX_NDS-XENOM
> 00004800: 84CF03EA?01C3A0E3
> ...



If others are having problem with the .bat file that was uploaded to change Xenom's patched DQ9 to Xenom's DQ9 with the "no intro"

Just DL RakuRaku Patch 0.1b then patch it the above code.

Simple eh?


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 9, 2010)

HAI GUISE YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THE ...?
Ok no I'm not gonna be like that but seriously, none of my usual sources have it, my former favorite source was always so fast... Why did they have to get shut down? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, I'm gonna go hunting for this one and I won't stop till I've got it. The Dragon Quest games (not counting monsters) never appealed to me that much but it feels as if I just gotta play this one.

EDIT: Found it at my now favorite source! It has roms for my favorite flashcart guise! Anyone who knows what flashcart I have will now race to google to search


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 9, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> He's the intro converted to flash
> http://flashtro.com/page.php?id=2428



thats a nice intro

music always remind me of in my youth playing McKids

least clean version working fine on Supercard DSTwo, dont get to see none of these nice intros


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 9, 2010)

not sure is this mentioned and i guess not much people care
but i do..

japanese saves work on the us game


----------



## Orel (Jul 9, 2010)

Does the Wood R4 need the patches or will it work with the clean ROM?


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 9, 2010)

Orel said:
			
		

> Does the Wood R4 need the patches or will it work with the clean ROM?


There's a cracked version floating around already, I'd use that one just to be sure.
EDIT: fixed typo


----------



## czekers (Jul 9, 2010)

to those, who moved their jap save to US

were there any problems with it? I wan't to move my save to EU version lately when it'll released and I must be sure not to fuck something up.


----------



## ConJ (Jul 9, 2010)

Jees, I only dropped in to see if there was AP, and 30 pages already.

Could someone be kind enough and tell me if this is working on Acekard/AKAIO?


----------



## SparkFenix (Jul 9, 2010)

VenomTSH said:
			
		

> I foresee at least 30 pages in this thread. In any case... how's the AP on this one?




You sir are correct =]


Also

WOOT

Now i can stare at it till my birthday next month


----------



## eife (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone tried online yet?

doesn't seems to be open for now... (or is it a pb from R4 wood?)


----------



## trev1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Could someone be kind enough and tell me if this is working on Acekard/AKAIO?
[/quote]
works like a charm...need xenom copy patched


----------



## dracolordgiratin (Jul 9, 2010)

Um..I found this copy, BAHAMUT patched it, could someone confirm if it works on TTDS or EDGE??


----------



## ConJ (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Trev!


----------



## tenja (Jul 9, 2010)

Bahamut didn't patch it.....they only release the clean rom. you need to find Xenom rom which is patched and working nicely on AK2i with 1.7. but i encounter one freeze though.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 9, 2010)

One of the last really big titles for the DS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gonna enjoy it for sure, been some time since I last played my NDS, looking forward to booting it up!


----------



## DBlaze (Jul 9, 2010)

Running unpatched on supercard DSTwo, works like a charm.

But then again I've got no clue on when the AP is supposed to kick in


----------



## dracolordgiratin (Jul 9, 2010)

Um...I found it off ffinsider.net, does this copy work?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 9, 2010)

DBlaze said:
			
		

> Running unpatched on supercard DSTwo, works like a charm.
> 
> But then again I've got no clue on when the AP is supposed to kick in



same for me

AP on boot

AP on character creation screen

AP on first battle

thats what has been discovered so for


*waves goodbye to dracolordgiratina*


----------



## DBlaze (Jul 9, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> DBlaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, just passed the first battle, no problems.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 9, 2010)

DBlaze said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was just listing the AP

i have no problems but that is the AP

catch up dude ive had the game for 12 hours now


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 9, 2010)

*snip

Read the rules, no rom links allowed.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 9, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> dracolordgiratina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



already reported

i suggest u remove from quote


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 9, 2010)

*snip


I'm so tired I forgot about that. 
Time to sleep for me, I'll test mine tomorrow, goodnight


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like its gonna be a good day for me. DQ9 (assuming I can free up enough space on my card, the download I found is ****ing huge), if things go according to plan I'll have some new PS1/PSP games on my new 4GB card, and after I've finished half-inching every decent file under the sun I get to spend my evening with a gorgeous blonde. God damn my life kicks ass. Here's hoping the patched version works on my Cyclo, it's not been used for gaming in a while.


----------



## taken (Jul 9, 2010)

Played about an hour on the Edge 1.11 works great clean rom.

CycloDs Evo works with the clean rom aswell.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 9, 2010)

Found the clean ROM. Gonna take the best part of an hour to download (not a premium site member and my connection sucks ass) but while I wait I've just got an email from EA inviting me to the new Medal of Honour beta. As soon as I remember my EA account password, that is...


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 9, 2010)

if i am not wrong.. the AP is loaded when the game boots..
so everything else is random.... like freeze here and there...(its the cause of the AP on boot)



			
				czekers said:
			
		

> to those, who moved their jap save to US
> 
> were there any problems with it? I wan't to move my save to EU version lately when it'll released and I must be sure not to fuck something up.



so far so good for me
even the items i obtained on the JP game is now in english
its only my character named turned out to be distorted (well, they don't support japanese character) and this can be fixed easily


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hero_Of_Fate said:
			
		

> manoelpdb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've definitely noticed this on some other games.  I cant remember exactly, but I'm sure on something like Pokemon Ranger there's a little tune and/or animation when you save and it only just gets started before you get the 'data saved' message and it stops.  On another game there's a "Do not power off" message which appears and and vanishes in a milisecond, far too quick to read. I presume it's much quicker to write to an SD card than a retail DS cart's memory so if the games programmed so that the sound plays until the game is saved (rather than playing the tune, then saving or saving and then playing the tune) then it can get cut short.


----------



## Slipurson (Jul 9, 2010)

I just have one thing to say... Weeeeei!!  from work and now on my last day at work before my vacation for 3 weeks this is released! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okok its not ONE thing


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 9, 2010)

Hero_Of_Fate said:
			
		

> manoelpdb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats the same case in Japanese version and it should not affect the gameplay


----------



## shito (Jul 9, 2010)

finaly! inb4 lock, noobs, etc.*wait for ap fix*


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey, I'm not playing right now, but id there an option to use the top screen for gameplay?

If not, is it possible to make patch/cheat for it to work that way?

I don't like the bottom screen, and the colours are a bit funky on mine.


----------



## tenja (Jul 9, 2010)

Sadly,no.
It's weird though...when you are travelling around the world,it's on the bottom screen but when in battle it's on the top screen. and i don't think there can be a cheat or hack that can change such thing.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 9, 2010)

ANY FREAKIN AP!?

AKAIO latest

EDIT - Downloading now.

will test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*1 hour later* -

shit...my results on AKAIO : Crashed once I made a character 


Works on R4 with firmware wood 1.10 But it crashes once the first battle. I dont have an R4 (havent got it back yet. I found this out)


but. THERE IS A CRACKED ROM ALREADY - 

Downloading now.

Will Test.  ^ ^


----------



## Gogetagt (Jul 9, 2010)

Using the BAHAMUT to Xenom version. With Wood R4 1.10 i'm playing from this morning and arrived to the first castle... untill now nothing wrong, just only that added 3 NPC to my party and from them there's a little lag sometimes in world map and in towns


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 9, 2010)

Gogetagt said:
			
		

> Using the BAHAMUT to Xenom version. With Wood R4 1.10 i'm playing from this morning and arrived to the first castle... untill now nothing wrong, just only that added 3 NPC to my party and from them there's a little lag sometimes in world map and in towns




better than paying for it or having it crashing though eh?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have the 'clean' version (kinda odd to call a stolen file 'clean', but whatever). Will that work on my Cyclo? It's on firmware 1.58 stable, I rarely use beta firmwares. Any freezes I need to be made aware of, potential problems, etc? I also assume this is not infected by the malicious code I heard about a while ago from Love Plus +, which permenantly F's up your card?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I have the 'clean' version (kinda odd to call a stolen file 'clean', but whatever). Will that work on my Cyclo? It's on firmware 1.58 stable, I rarely use beta firmwares. Any freezes I need to be made aware of, potential problems, etc? I also assume this is not infected by the malicious code I heard about a while ago from Love Plus +, which permenantly F's up your card?




wait. Love plus + cracked fucks up your card?!


so the crackers put a bad code in the game?....or the developers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




either way, good thing I didn't play it.

46 minutes remain


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I have the 'clean' version (kinda odd to call a stolen file 'clean', but whatever). Will that work on my Cyclo? It's on firmware 1.58 stable, I rarely use beta firmwares. Any freezes I need to be made aware of, potential problems, etc? I also assume this is not infected by the malicious code I heard about a while ago from Love Plus +, which permenantly F's up your card?



if you don't like the Betas 

you may need to update to 1.59 stable

just so you know
the clean rom work fine on the Cyclo B.3 (beta GUI)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




its amazing that Cyclo hasn't gone though the DSi changes...yet still remains to be a loyal and dependable card


----------



## Gogetagt (Jul 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Gogetagt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, i'm from Italy and the game here comes out in 2-3 weeks ... and the problem is that i'm away from home and cannot take it where i'm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw preordered copy


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 9, 2010)

There's a 1.59 stable? Christ, how behind the times am I? Last I heard it was beta 0.3 or something. Just to put the matter to rest, do these new firmwares change anything serious or is it just compatability upgrades? Only from what I was told the new firmwares totally change the entire setup, the menus, etc. Hence why I avoided them. I like my Cyclo the way it is. Same reason I still use Moonshell 1.71 instead of MoonShell 2.


----------



## taken (Jul 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> There's a 1.59 stable? Christ, how behind the times am I? Last I heard it was beta 0.3 or something. Just to put the matter to rest, do these new firmwares change anything serious or is it just compatability upgrades? Only from what I was told the new firmwares totally change the entire setup, the menus, etc. Hence why I avoided them. I like my Cyclo the way it is. Same reason I still use Moonshell 1.71 instead of MoonShell 2.



I did the same thing instead of using the beta's. I waited for the stable 1.59 dq9 works great. Didn't see much of a change on the menu screen looks the same to me.
I did upgrade my moonshell to moonshell2


----------



## czekers (Jul 9, 2010)

Wood R4 1.09, xenom version - game works but it sometimes get laggy when there are more 3d characters on the screen


----------



## shadowrep (Jul 9, 2010)

Works fine with my Legit R4 with Lastest YSmenu I think mine is 1.18 if that is latest works perfectly.


----------



## czekers (Jul 9, 2010)

Can you install YSmenu on Wood R4? I had ysmenu on original R4 kernel, it worked fabulous, so I wonder can you use it on wood r4. It would be propably the best option for original R4 users.


----------



## shadowrep (Jul 9, 2010)

_Can you install YSmenu on Wood R4? I had ysmenu on original R4 kernel, it worked fabulous, so I wonder can you use it on wood r4. It would be propably the best option for original R4 users._

Not sure... About that but I always stuck with YSMenu never let me down on anything. No need to change at all.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 9, 2010)

1 hours remains for the cracked version on AKAIO


----------



## penthaler (Jul 9, 2010)

On AKAIO you can play NOW, dont need to wait an hour...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 9, 2010)

penthaler said:
			
		

> On AKAIO you can play NOW, dont need to wait an hour...




*downloading* ._


----------



## doyama (Jul 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I have the 'clean' version (kinda odd to call a stolen file 'clean', but whatever). Will that work on my Cyclo? It's on firmware 1.58 stable, I rarely use beta firmwares. Any freezes I need to be made aware of, potential problems, etc? I also assume this is not infected by the malicious code I heard about a while ago from Love Plus +, which permenantly F's up your card?



The whole 'this game bricked my cart' rumor was absolutely proven to be false. There isn't any code within the AP of the game that could brick your cart in Love++, Inazuma 11, or any other that was recently rumored. It came from a single post in the Supercard forums and could not be verified or duplicated by anyone.


----------



## seahorsepip (Jul 9, 2010)

damm I'm lateeeeeeeeeeeeeee I gonna download it now from my sources(some crazy ftp servers XD)


----------



## Rayder (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok, so what do we have here?  Are SCDS2 and CycloDS updated to their latest loaders the only ones to run it clean?  Everyone else needs the patched ROM or a FW update, right?

No other carts were able to run it clean?

I guess that means SCDS2 and CycloDS's auto-patchers are more than just catchphrases.

Heh, I can't help thinking of this thread as:

Pirate Quest IX: Flashcarts of the Angry Guys

No one is talking about the game itself.  Just the patched/unpatched AP issues.  I guess it's only funny to me because it works fine on my CycloDS.

At first, I didn't like the outline around the characters, but it really adds quite a bit to the perceived detail when the characters are small on the screen.  It almost seems like they must have some sort of software AA going on in the game too. While you do see some jaggies, there's not too many, you know?  It looks like 2X AA or something.   It would have been nice if the maps would have been a little more detailed.  Kind of vague trying to figure out where they want you to go next.  That quarter-turn camera angle thing is cool, but it would have been nice if you could just rotate the screen 360 degrees.  As it is, that bit of control doesn't really seem useful other than a bit of graphics flare.


----------



## taken (Jul 9, 2010)

Well I am running dq9 clean rom with the Edge 1.11. No problems at all 2 hours into the game.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 9, 2010)

No intro:

00004800 - Change 84CF03EA to 01C3A0E3


----------



## acturus (Jul 9, 2010)

damn this game is sweet!


----------



## WrSmega (Jul 9, 2010)

well, after 2 hours clocked in the game, I just love it. Though I played some in the jap version, replaying those moments were still fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm in NY actually so I'll be going to the launch event before it actually is released so ima laugh at those people waiting in line


----------



## kilik_tag (Jul 9, 2010)

taken said:
			
		

> Well I am running dq9 clean rom with the Edge 1.11. No problems at all 2 hours into the game.



That's all I needed to know ^^ thx !


----------



## CortalRage (Jul 9, 2010)

Was VI ever released in english on the ds? 

Im trying to get all the dragon quest games on my ds except the playstation ones and this is the only one i cant find in english. i just want to know if i should keep looking or wait for a release.


----------



## taken (Jul 9, 2010)

kilik_tag said:
			
		

> taken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


found out after becoming human. after when you have food and you rest she wake you up. she tells you someone wants too talk to you.
I was searching the cupboards up stairs the game froze. so I going to get the patch one now.


----------



## Supert5 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wood R4 1.09 + cracked//patched dq 9 is working for me (past first battle and saved)


----------



## CortalRage (Jul 9, 2010)

BTW theres a cracked version by XENOM. found it linked on a site i use.


----------



## Akotan (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmm... for those running the clean ROM without troubles (yes, you that have the flashcart quoted by NFO file), what's the save file size? I'm just wondering a thing or two.


----------



## kilik_tag (Jul 9, 2010)

taken said:
			
		

> kilik_tag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have both, I'll try the XENOM one, thanks for the info ! (hope it works, strangely some games working on V1.10 didn't work on V1.11)


----------



## asapy (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's the simplest patch for BAHAMUT's clean release. (credit to a 2ch dude)
The loading speed is slightly faster than XENOM's or intro removed XENOM's.
And it should work on (i)Edge too...

CRC: aace5e9c -> eb483904

```
00004420: 1C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 18 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
00004430: 14 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 10 10 9F 05 B4 10 80 05
00004440: 1E FF 2F E1 A4 8A 1D 02 F0 95 5F E1 56 A7 A9 39
00004450: 3E BE AA 36
00004A18: 80 FE FF EA
```

IPS Patch


----------



## bazzi_h (Jul 9, 2010)

Arrrh, it so hard keeping myself from downloading this. I promised that I wouldn't download a copy until I actually bought it, but the wait is agonizing. 

Damn slow UK release! Still 2 weeks to European release!


----------



## granville (Jul 9, 2010)

@Rayder-

Actually funny thing about the quarter turn screen rotation. There was a cheat i tried for the Japanese version (made by elixirdream) that let you rotate it 360 degrees. Lets just say there's a good reason you aren't supposed to rotate it that far. If you try it in a town for instance, the buildings don't have background textures and you can see the internal geometry (or rather, the insides appear to be empty boxes). Apparently they never completed the entire buildings in some cases...


----------



## SargeSmash (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm assuming no one has a physical copy yet.  I'm tempted to start playing now and use eepinator to move the save to my retail cart when it comes in.  Hopefully that will be Sunday, but GS probably won't get it until Monday.

For the people that have the money to actually buy the cart:  DO IT.  I want to see Dragon Quest VI brought over, and I'm going to be extremely ticked off if it doesn't happen because everyone decided to pirate this one.


----------



## Locanis (Jul 9, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> @Rayder-
> 
> Actually funny thing about the quarter turn screen rotation. There was a cheat i tried for the Japanese version (made by elixirdream) that let you rotate it 360 degrees. Lets just say there's a good reason you aren't supposed to rotate it that far. If you try it in a town for instance, the buildings don't have background textures and you can see the internal geometry (or rather, the insides appear to be empty boxes). Apparently they never completed the entire buildings in some cases...



I would love to see that code in DQ IX US version


----------



## corr0126 (Jul 9, 2010)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> I'm assuming no one has a physical copy yet.  I'm tempted to start playing now and use eepinator to move the save to my retail cart when it comes in.  Hopefully that will be Sunday, but GS probably won't get it until Monday.
> 
> For the people that have the money to actually buy the cart:  DO IT.  I want to see Dragon Quest VI brought over, and I'm going to be extremely ticked off if it doesn't happen because everyone decided to pirate this one.


I have a retail copy I'm 7 hours in this game is really fun, also didn't square say dq 6 will be coming to the u.s? I want to play that one as well so that we can finish the saga


----------



## Prof. 9 (Jul 9, 2010)

asapy said:
			
		

> The loading speed is slightly faster than XENOM's or intro removed XENOM's.


The XENOM intro-removed version most people use probably takes longer to load because it's actually still running half of the intro when it boots up. The hex edit I posted a couple pages back removes it completely.


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 9, 2010)

Playing the Xenom (Xenophobia + Venom for those who don't know) version on AKAIO 1.7 and it's been working fine so far. Made character, played for a little, just got past the part where you tell the mayor that the road thing is about to be unblocked.

Haven't experienced any slowdowns yet.

Acecard 2.1 AKAIO v1.7 = working Xenom release


----------



## Skorch (Jul 9, 2010)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> I'm assuming no one has a physical copy yet.  I'm tempted to start playing now and use eepinator to move the save to my retail cart when it comes in.  Hopefully that will be Sunday, but GS probably won't get it until Monday.
> 
> For the people that have the money to actually buy the cart:  DO IT.  I want to see Dragon Quest VI brought over, and I'm going to be extremely ticked off if it doesn't happen because everyone decided to pirate this one.



Could you explain to me how you would take the save from the rom and put it onto the retail cart? And will it work with a m3 ds real card?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 9, 2010)

Skorch said:
			
		

> SargeSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rein (its homebrew)...you need a slot 2 cart like uhm..a Supercard SD

I used it to transfer my retail DS cart saves to my AceKard


----------



## Kronusdark (Jul 9, 2010)

dan80315 said:
			
		

> Playing the Xenom (Xenophobia + Venom for those who don't know) version on AKAIO 1.7 and it's been working fine so far. Made character, played for a little, just got past the part where you tell the mayor that the road thing is about to be unblocked.
> 
> Haven't experienced any slowdowns yet.
> 
> Acecard 2.1 AKAIO v1.7 = working Xenom release




How did you get it to work? i have the same setup and i get a black screen after the Level 5 splash screen.


----------



## volcano (Jul 9, 2010)

I had reported last night I had some AKAIO 1.7 issues

- Blackscreen + music after a cutscene or door change

It locked up maybe 5 times, but never in the same place.

Anyhow, I'm about 4 hours into the game (to the first castle + some lvling) and not a freeze in the past 2 game hours.


----------



## umewotaberusaru (Jul 9, 2010)

volcano said:
			
		

> I'm having issues with the AP patched rom
> 
> It randomly locks up during cutscenes or door changes
> 
> ...


The same thing has happen to me, sometimes it's completely random when I lock up.... once I locked up right as I moved away from the Church when loaded my save... frustrated me because I was only 30 seconds in and had to restart the game.


----------



## Tyldurden (Jul 9, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> tenja said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having the same problem and I AM using the clean bahamut dump. I have everything in the same folder. I read the readme so I'm dragging my dp9.nds into the NDS-BAHAMUT to Xenom.bat and it says "xdelta is not recognized..."


----------



## Luziphir (Jul 9, 2010)

Is anyone else getting terrible framerates in a lot of areas once you have a full party? I'm hoping it's just my flash card, but that doesn't seem likely since other games with framerate issues (pokemon) play the same on a real cartridge as well. I'm using the Xenom release on Wood R4 1.10.


----------



## granville (Jul 9, 2010)

I had some framerate issues in the Japanese version with 4 party members onscreen at once. I was using a rather slow microsd though, so i don't know if that didn't cause it. Just some minor slowdown, but switching back to only 3 characters made it better.


----------



## WrSmega (Jul 9, 2010)

Luziphir said:
			
		

> Is anyone else getting terrible framerates in a lot of areas once you have a full party? I'm hoping it's just my flash card, but that doesn't seem likely since other games with framerate issues (pokemon) play the same on a real cartridge as well. I'm using the Xenom release on Wood R4 1.10.



In some areas I get framerate issues, I only have a party of 3. Though its probably because of the flashcard


----------



## maxxpower18 (Jul 9, 2010)

Playing on Acekard 2.1 with Akaio 1.6 RC2 with absolutely no problems. Been playing for about 2 hours now.


----------



## Kronusdark (Jul 9, 2010)

maxxpower18 said:
			
		

> Playing on Acekard 2.1 with Akaio 1.6 RC2 with absolutely no problems. Been playing for about 2 hours now.


i just tried 1.6 RC2 and i get a green loading screen?

seriously this is driving me crazy


----------



## SargeSmash (Jul 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Skorch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, you don't even need a slot-2.  So far, I've used eepinator to do the transfer for several of my retail carts.

Basically, you need to have the save converted to the proper size and format (RAW, not entirely sure what the EEPROM size is, but eepinator can tell you), then use the FAT->DS Cart option.  Find the save file, load it, then swap in the retail cart and hit 'A' to continue.  Should work, although sometimes you have to let the cart boot and initialize itself before performing this process.  I might have a few of the smaller details wrong, I'm going from memory, but I've definitely used this method no less than ten times.


----------



## SargeSmash (Jul 9, 2010)

corr0126 said:
			
		

> SargeSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, where'd you manage to obtain a copy?  I noticed Gamestop said it will be "in-store" on the 11th, which means it's probably already being or has been shipped.  I'd love it if I could pick it up today.


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm getting some rather harsh slowdowns in some areas too with a party of 4 as well.

It's happened in some retail carts like Pokemon, and Yu-Gi-Oh Arcadia... I have a class 6 SD too so there's almost no way for me to improve it I guess besides lowering the amount of games I have on my folder, which is about 6 atm.

Maybe there will be a fix for it just like yugi/pokemon was fixed with the recent AKAIO fixes.

@the guys who can't make it work on AK2.1,

I'm not too sure to be honest, I recently formatted my SD card and put a fresh install of AKAIO. That's about all I've done, give that a go if you're not that lazy to do it cause I know I am. Takes about 2 hours to copy my ROMs


----------



## arogance1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I find it funny that pople complain about the intro screen making their game load slowly.
Its an extra 5 seconds, let the guys who do the hard work take some credit for it


----------



## Luziphir (Jul 9, 2010)

It'd be nice if we could get a confirmation on weather or not the slowdown is present in the real cart. As far as transferring saves, does anyone know if savsender still works on new games? I haven't used it in awhile.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 9, 2010)

Luziphir said:
			
		

> It'd be nice if we could get a confirmation on weather or not the slowdown is present in the real cart.


I doubt its on the real cart
I got a full party and no slowdown at all
using Ez Flash Vi with clean rom i am on the part where you face the third boss
also do people join your party later on in the game or do you just get people by going to the inn


----------



## ThommyDude (Jul 9, 2010)

i have been playing on my EDGE 1.11 for ours now has anyone had any save problems or something cuz i'm afraid to turn off my DS and lose everything...


----------



## Skorch (Jul 9, 2010)

Been playing for a while on my m3 ds real (v4.8 or whatever the latest is) now, got a party of 4 (mage, priest, warrior, entertainer) haven't noticed any problems or slow downs. Think I can get the boat after the next boss. Also thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've put the 'clean' version and the update file for Cyclo firmware 1.59 stable on my card. Will that combo work or do I need the patched version? Best to sort it out now. When I switch the laptop off there's no way to know when I'll be on it next since my old man is being a cock smoker again just because he's tired (it was his decision to cut the grass, nobody asked him to and it didn't even need doing, and I was busy elsewhere) so he'll most likely restrict access in his delusional belief that he can control me with such hideously limited attacks. Thinking he's cut me off from my friends. I HAVE A PHONE NUMBNUTS.

Sorry, went a bit ranty there. TLDR, will this work with the clean rom and Cyclo 1.59?


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Jul 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I've put the 'clean' version and the update file for Cyclo firmware 1.59 stable on my card.



As far as I know. 1.59 and Beta 3 have the same compatibility. The only difference is the GUI, so you should be fine.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet. Now just to test whether this JoySens program has fixed my PSP's analogue stick and both my consoles should be good to go for a month or three.


----------



## zionfarm (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes I got it to work on my R4. Man I can't wait to get a Super Card DS2 thingy.


----------



## Krozoa (Jul 9, 2010)

asapy said:
			
		

> Here's the simplest patch for BAHAMUT's clean release. (credit to a 2ch dude)
> The loading speed is slightly faster than XENOM's or intro removed XENOM's.
> And it should work on (i)Edge too...
> 
> ...


how i pit the ips file to the rom???
i tried the 3 diferent roms, (unpatched, patched with intro and with no intro) and neither works, wana try this


----------



## granville (Jul 9, 2010)

About the slowdown, it happens on the real cart as well, see this line in a professional review-



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> There are internal negatives. The fact that you never quite know in which order your party will attack an enemy makes strategy in the more demanding battles difficult and scuppers the feature whereby successive attacks increase a damage multiplier bonus until the chain is broken. Likewise, *the slowdown that often hits the game when exploring with a full party in tow sometimes tips over the threshold of acceptability.*



http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/dragon-q...s-review?page=2


----------



## yzak (Jul 9, 2010)

any problems with the akaio 1.7 with acekard2i?

im still good here with PATCHED rom


----------



## Kronusdark (Jul 9, 2010)

yzak said:
			
		

> any problems with the akaio 1.7 with acekard2i?
> 
> im still good here with PATCHED rom



i have tried every version of the rom that i can find, i have an acekard 2.1 and when i try it with akaio 1.6 RC2 i get a freezeup with a greeen loading screen with akaio 1.7 it loads, i see the xenom intro the nintendo, square enix and level 5 splash screens then i get a black screen. i have tried reformatting and reinstalling the firmware multiple times to no avail. all my other roms work fine, i can play pokemon, bowsers inside story, spirit tracks. no problem! i can even play the japanese DQ9. im using a DS lite and i tried my DS Fat. am i just missing something or does this just not work on this configuration yet?


----------



## yzak (Jul 10, 2010)

are you talking about the acekard2i or acekard2?
I have the 2i and it works (hehe so far). Will report back with updates.

i think it is your acekard

here is the unofficial list of what works and what does not (subjective to change and error):

PATCHED ROM CONFIRMED WORKING ON:
CycloDS with the latest beta
Acekard 2i running AKAIO 1.7
N5
Supercard DSTwo
M3i Zero (Sakura)

PATCHED ROM NOT WORKING ON:
R4 (Wood)




			
				Anne Noise said:
			
		

> My advice: xvbdfb.rar
> 
> I'm using an Acekard 2i, AKIAO 1.7, no problems.
> 
> ...





btw how can I find out the reason for getting a warning? =P


----------



## gothicall (Jul 10, 2010)

Blocking after the first battle in company of Engel with the clean rom. YELLOW GOBLIN, WE NEED A NEW WOOD R4 PLEASE!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm gonna try the Xenom rom... but we need a no-credits-in-the-opening version.

YELLOW GOBLIIIIIIIIIIIN!!


----------



## basher11 (Jul 10, 2010)

well.... the game seems okay to me. not that special.


----------



## Alternate-Zer0 (Jul 10, 2010)

hiya all.. never posted here before, just hanging around.

I'm with latest DSTT, it works well with XENOM rom. About 4 hours playing, no sign anything funny. Now I'm in Minstrel & character Level 12.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 10, 2010)

gothicall said:
			
		

> Blocking after the first battle in company of Engel with the clean rom. YELLOW GOBLIN, WE NEED A NEW WOOD R4 PLEASE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee, would be nice if someone hadn't told us how to get rid of the Xenom opening over, and over in this thread... wait... they did. Read before complaining. Sheesh.


----------



## Kronusdark (Jul 10, 2010)

yzak said:
			
		

> are you talking about the acekard2i or acekard2?
> I have the 2i and it works (hehe so far). Will report back with updates.
> 
> i think it is your acekard



i have an AceKard 2 





my wife's card is doing the same thing.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jul 10, 2010)

Kronusdark said:
			
		

> yzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried:
1. Turning off all the options like cheats, soft reset, and download play?
2. Changing loaders?
3. Any of the DMA modes?
4. Any other copied/clean/patched copies of the rom?


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 10, 2010)

asapy said:
			
		

> Here's the simplest patch for BAHAMUT's clean release. (credit to a 2ch dude)
> The loading speed is slightly faster than XENOM's or intro removed XENOM's.
> And it should work on (i)Edge too...
> 
> ...


Is it me or does this patch increase the ROM's file size to 226MB from 130MB?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2010)

for those wondering this works perfect in no$zoomer no patches needed.


----------



## Kronusdark (Jul 10, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> 3. Any of the DMA modes?



how do i do this the loading screen always is yellow no matter what i hold

ok so i tried using an other microSD and it worked, does this game not work with SDHC? if so, its the first one i have encountered.  is there something else that could be different?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jul 10, 2010)

Kronusdark said:
			
		

> Leamonde.Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold X or A just after you hit the a to start up the rom. There should be a DMA mode for each.

edit: SDHC cards tend to act up with flash cards more than smaller SD cards do. It could also be that that SDHC card is heading for the end of its lifespan...who knows?

I'd say if it keeps working fine on the regular SD, blame the problem on the SDHC card.


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 10, 2010)

Kronusdark said:
			
		

> Leamonde.Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using 8GB SDHC class 6  myself and only encountered the slowdown problem.


----------



## Krozoa (Jul 10, 2010)

Kronusdark said:
			
		

> Leamonde.Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow dude your a life saver i tried every rom version on my 8GB and neither work, but when tried it on my 2gb worked fine, i think its because oo SDHC, anyway thanks dude mine is a R4i (r4i.cn)


----------



## m3rox (Jul 10, 2010)

I find it funny that people are still having trouble with this game.  Xenom's patched release is working flawlessly for me on my M3 Perfect Mini SD (yes, an ancient slot 2 card that hasn't been updated in ages).  No slowdowns at all.  I've just finished dealing with the ragin' contagion.


----------



## Kronusdark (Jul 10, 2010)

so i got past the intro where you click tap to begin adventure and create new save, using the clean rom on an 2GB card but now it freezes there (the music keeps playing over a black screen)

...Looks like i may have to wait for a loader fix...


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jul 10, 2010)

Kronusdark said:
			
		

> so i got past the intro where you click tap to begin adventure and create new save, using the clean rom on an 2GB card but now it freezes there (the music keeps playing over a black screen)
> 
> ...Looks like i may have to wait for a loader fix...


I'm puzzled. I have the same setup as you. AK 2.1 with Akaio 1.7 on a regular DS and I haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Kronusdark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



someone posted a patch for clean rom on the rom hacking forum of gbatemp


----------



## Kronusdark (Jul 10, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Kronusdark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is it a SDHC microSD?

im starting to wonder if i need to use the panasonic formatter, does anyone think that might be an issue?
im on a mac so i have been using disk utility


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jul 10, 2010)

Kronusdark said:
			
		

> Leamonde.Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. 2GB Kingston MicroSD. I know, I need to upgrade but I will say this one has never acted up on me.


----------



## Fudge (Jul 10, 2010)

I have question involving the game. Once you get sent down to help the village, what do you do? I already helped somebody and talked to everybody in the town.


----------



## haflore (Jul 10, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> I have question involving the game. Once you get sent down to help the village, what do you do? I already helped somebody and talked to everybody in the town.


This is gonna sound weird..did you pick up the horse manure in the stable?



EDIT: @alexei_gp. Yes that Rom size is normal. While it is true that most are 128MB or under, certain RPG's are heavier(such as Suikoden Teirkris and Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days).


----------



## alexei_gp (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey guys i have a question i want to know the rom size of this game,because i have the bahamut release and the rom size is the 256 mb its normal this size? i m asking this because is my first time  i see a game with a lot megabytes normally the ds games are 128 mb.Thanks for read my post and waiting for response sorry for my lack of english im not suited using this language writting...but i can understand you


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jul 10, 2010)

alexei_gp said:
			
		

> Hey guys i have a question i want to know the rom size of this game,because i have the bahamut release and the rom size is the 256 mb its normal this size? i m asking this because is my first time  i see a game with a lot megabytes normally the ds games are 128 mb.Thanks for read my post and waiting for response sorry for my lack of english im not suited using this language writting...but i can understand you


There are games that are 256MB. Those tend to be games heavy on nice graphics and cutscenes and stuff like that.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2010)

alexei_gp said:
			
		

> Hey guys i have a question i want to know the rom size of this game,because i have the bahamut release and the rom size is the 256 mb its normal this size? i m asking this because is my first time  i see a game with a lot megabytes normally the ds games are 128 mb.Thanks for read my post and waiting for response sorry for my lack of english im not suited using this language writting...but i can understand you



there are also a couple of games which are 512MegaBytes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so it is very normal


----------



## alexei_gp (Jul 10, 2010)

thanks elixirdream and Leamonde for the advice


----------



## Halo-101 (Jul 10, 2010)

256mb is normal size and all i need help on this game i am in the village and have picked up all the horse manure from the barn where to go from here?

P.S XENOM Version Intro Removed by Batch File Patch Working 256mb Perfectly So far with Wood R4 1.09 Autoboot Incorporated By Xenon++ With DSCovered.


----------



## Kronusdark (Jul 10, 2010)

i tried the patch in the rom hacking forum it got me to character creation but it kept locking up randomly during.


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 10, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> alexei_gp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Inazuma Eleven 3 was 500MB and 4096Mbit iirc.

The DQ9 Bahamut release is around 130MB though... once you patch it with the .ips patch it raises to about 250MB or so.


----------



## magicksun (Jul 10, 2010)

someone can tell me for what is style in the status or if someone can put the mean of each thing plissss


----------



## haflore (Jul 10, 2010)

Halo-101 said:
			
		

> 256mb is normal size and all i need help on this game i am in the village and have picked up all the horse manure from the barn where to go from here?
> 
> P.S XENOM Version Intro Removed by Batch File Patch Working 256mb Perfectly So far with Wood R4 1.09 Autoboot Incorporated By Xenon++ With DSCovered.


Talk to the dog behind the item shop, he'll show you a ring on the ground, pick it up. Go to the church(I think), speak to the woman there and give her the ring.

Now just head back toward the waterfall.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2010)

Kronusdark said:
			
		

> i tried that patch it got me to character creation but it kept locking up randomly during.




hmmm.. you mean locking you up randomly while creating the character or?


----------



## Kronusdark (Jul 10, 2010)

yea, once it locked up while selecting my hair, and another time it was my eye color, and the third time it got to the end but locked up when i tried to complete character.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2010)

Kronusdark said:
			
		

> yea, once it locked up while selecting my hair, and another time it was my eye color, and the third time it got to the end but locked up when i tried to complete character.



6 out of 6.. so far so good for me
i even tried the patched further
it got me past the first balttle

edit: why not try format your SD card and repatch the game on another clean rom


----------



## magicksun (Jul 10, 2010)

someone can tell me for what is style in the status or if someone can put the mean of each thing plissss


----------



## Halo-101 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks Man! i tried for half an hour 2 find out what 2 do last night.thanks man a quick turn on of the ds following ur instructions continues the game.Thnx.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  haflore


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2010)

Kronusdark,

7/7 ... tried patching on a new clean rom and still works for me



			
				magicksun said:
			
		

> someone can tell me for what is style in the status or if someone can put the mean of each thing plissss



what do you mean?


----------



## haflore (Jul 10, 2010)

You're welcome Halo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just got past that bit a little while ago, so it's still fresh in my memory.


----------



## magicksun (Jul 10, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Kronusdark,
> 
> 7/7 ... tried patching on a new clean rom and still works for me
> 
> ...



when you see the status( in the window you see streght magick power , in the last  say style :  ( in spanish estilo)


----------



## yzak (Jul 10, 2010)

Kronusdark said:
			
		

> yzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this is not the answer you want to hear but I think you should get the acekard2i since the acekard v2.1 is outdated. acekard2i is the new acekard and will have less problems than the v2.1.


----------



## GyroidFanatic (Jul 10, 2010)

So does anyone know what the deal with the save file is? I'm on a DSTT, and the game freezes when I select it on the menu. I have to delete the .sav, then create a new one to play the game. But then the game still loads my previous data.


----------



## Fudge (Jul 10, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not. I'm gonna try that lol.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jul 10, 2010)

yzak said:
			
		

> Kronusdark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youre wrong, 2.1 is as good as 2i and if he only has a dsl, the 2i would be useless for him


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2010)

magicksun said:
			
		

> someone can tell me for what is style in the status or if someone can put the mean of each thing plissss


----------



## magicksun (Jul 10, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> magicksun said:
> 
> 
> 
> > someone can tell me for what is style in the status or if someone can put the mean of each thing plissss


yeahhh for what is ?


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2010)

ohhhhhhh
i get you..!
you are asking for the meaning... alright

EDIT: 
style means fashion... that means how good you looks! i am not sure how related is this on DQ9
in the previous DQ, style was used for fashion contest


----------



## WrSmega (Jul 10, 2010)

having trouble on boss 4. I hate cheap double attacks


----------



## umewotaberusaru (Jul 10, 2010)

yzak said:
			
		

> are you talking about the acekard2i or acekard2?
> I have the 2i and it works (hehe so far). Will report back with updates.
> 
> i think it is your acekard
> ...


Is the Patched version working for the R4 YSmenu with the latest updates? - Bahumut and then patched working for YS menu with the latest extinfo, savlib, and infolib from TTMENU?

I used Xeno + Venom cracked and get random freezes..., it's incredibly annoying so I'm dropping that.


----------



## magicksun (Jul 10, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ohhhhhhh
> i get you..!
> you are asking for the meaning... alright
> 
> ...



ohhhh thank sweet!


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Jul 10, 2010)

Weeeeeh! *loves the new SC2* I'm sooo glad I abandonned (hell I hate spelling!) my DS and just got a DSi instead (well finally xD) No blank screen anymore no nothing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*grabs and plays*


----------



## Eito (Jul 10, 2010)

Am i the only one with problems on the save?

The save gets corrupted and i can't play :/


----------



## GyroidFanatic (Jul 10, 2010)

Eito said:
			
		

> Am i the only one with problems on the save?
> 
> The save gets corrupted and i can't play :/


What card are you using?


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 10, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ohhhhhhh
> i get you..!
> you are asking for the meaning... alright
> 
> ...


Do you happen to know what each stat does? >_> lol it's kinda confusing. I'm not even sure Agility is used to determine turn order. If not, I'm mostly curious about Deftness, Resilience, and Charm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also weird how they have both Strength and Attack. ;[


----------



## Eito (Jul 10, 2010)

GyroidFanatic said:
			
		

> Eito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A R4 Clone, Upgrade III Revoution IIRC.

The thing is, it loads with the Venom patched rom, no problems at creating characters, i got into the angels place, saved and the file got corrupted


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2010)

i think agility is used to determine turn order and it should also link with evasion and etc

the rest....? hmmm i will see whether my japanese guidebook have any info about it


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Jul 10, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> About the slowdown, it happens on the real cart as well, see this line in a professional review-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that's good to know. I kind of figured, though, because of how good the game looks.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2010)

game is awesome it takes mmo elements (right down to the excessive grinding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   and puts them into a DQ game


----------



## yzak (Jul 10, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> game is awesome it takes mmo elements (right down to the excessive grinding
> 
> 
> 
> ...




iono the game feels a bit bland to me. battle system is really basic and the story is not up to DQ standards. imo =P


----------



## Overwhelming (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm playing the Xenom release, and in the first anime you watch (when you deliver the crystals to the tree and become a human, the video lags. The sound finishes first than the video!

What's the problem here? I doubt is the game. Maybe the AP isn't fully cracked? Is it my Supercard DSTwo?


----------



## yzak (Jul 10, 2010)

Overwhelming said:
			
		

> I'm playing the Xenom release, and in the first anime you watch (when you deliver the crystals to the tree and become a human, the video lags. The sound finishes first than the video!
> 
> What's the problem here? I doubt is the game. Maybe the AP isn't fully cracked? Is it my Supercard DSTwo?



it shouldnt be, a lot of users are having great success with the SC2


----------



## stalker017 (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't know why this game is so hyped. I played IV and V and honestly they both suck. 

Another shovelware coming from Squeenix.


----------



## saitama (Jul 10, 2010)

stalker017 said:
			
		

> I don't know why this game is so hyped. I played IV and V and honestly they both suck.
> 
> Another shovelware coming from Squeenix.



"The sale was the largest post-2000 debut week sale which broken the record previously held by the former title, Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King and with over 4 million copies shipped Dragon Quest IX is as of September 25, 2009 on track for becoming the most popular and best-selling Nintendo DS game ever"

Yeah the fastest selling game ever made is shovelware, damn troll.  Not to mention DraQue VIII held the previous record.  DraQue IX already beat Final Fantasy VIII which was the highest pre-2000 selling game.

Dragon Quest games are some of the best games ever made in terms of story and entertainment.

Downloaded it early today and playing perfectly fine on my AceKard2i with AKAIO 1.7

One of my Japanese friends who is female doesn't like gaming but for some reason she plays every single DraQue title that is released, that also says a lot.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm going to laugh when the AP is actually near the end of the game and it kicks in and deletes your game save.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> I'm going to laugh when the AP is actually near the end of the game and it kicks in and deletes your game save.




That... would be hilarious XD
Then it tells you, "Thank you for pirating!"

So is this game non-linear?
I've been too busy to play mine


----------



## JackSakamoto (Jul 10, 2010)

Might don't work with EZ flash V,V+ an Vi


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2010)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> I'm going to laugh when the AP is actually near the end of the game and it kicks in and deletes your game save.


won't happen in no$zoom


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2010)

yzak said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where have you played up to? have you created a party yet and are perfecting them?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 10, 2010)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> I'm going to laugh when the AP is actually near the end of the game and it kicks in and deletes your game save.


I dont think it will be a problem for me. I keep a regular backup of my gamesaves


----------



## Rydian (Jul 10, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Wombo Combo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's got a video of it, too.


----------



## czekers (Jul 10, 2010)

Man, these framerate issues are making me angry. Is there any way to get rid of them? Wood R4, xenom version.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 10, 2010)

^Ah why complain? Xenon is just helping others so that they can use it and if it causes you problems // that is if it's a software problem


----------



## SylvWolf (Jul 10, 2010)

czekers said:
			
		

> Man, these framerate issues are making me angry. Is there any way to get rid of them? Wood R4, xenom version.


Only real "solution" I've found is to not use a party of 4. I've been grinding a party of 3, and I'll see how it goes later in the story.

Other than the slowdown, though, the game is awesome. And I'm still mesmerized by the cracktro.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Actually some games have done that.
> 
> That's really awesome, haha.
> But do you know if this is non-linear?
> ...



People don't know how not to whine.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> Only real "solution" I've found is to not use a party of 4. I've been grinding a party of 3, and I'll see how it goes later in the story.


i can play with a party of 4 with no problems at a stable 30fps


----------



## SylvWolf (Jul 10, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> SylvWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't you already said multiple times that you're playing on an emu? Most (if not all) flashcards and even the retail card have the slowdown issue on a 4-man party.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually, a few people in the thread said that the game runs faster for them, faster than a retail.


----------



## tenja (Jul 10, 2010)

How bad is the slowdown for you guys? i'm having it as well,but just minor dip here and there,but tolerable. compare to Blue dragon which is scary as hell when the frame drop and kinda impossible to play multiplayer which slow down all the way....

Also,anyone with a Japan kingston(or whatever top of the line MiniSD)on AK2i have any comment?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 10, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> flashcards and even the retail card have the slowdown issue on a 4-man party.


----------



## Kiekoes (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, it works fine on my SuperCard DSTWO with EOS 1.03.


----------



## Kronusdark (Jul 10, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> edit: why not try format your SD card and repatch the game on another clean rom



Itried that too, either i have 2 bad acekards or 2 bad MicroSD's or there is something else going on here, perhaps its a difference between the different hardware builds i think mine are all "80".  well i will just wait for the new loaders in the mean time, they always help me.


----------



## HBK (Jul 10, 2010)

Using a no cracktro version on my AK 2i, works perfectly with AKAIO 1.7. No lags, etc...


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 10, 2010)

hmmm,,,,
i had never realise on slow down issue.......
is it that obvious?



			
				Kronusdark said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why not download the cheat database and use the game enabler code!
use the cheat code on the clean rom!


----------



## Orel (Jul 10, 2010)

asapy said:
			
		

> Here's the simplest patch for BAHAMUT's clean release. (credit to a 2ch dude)
> The loading speed is slightly faster than XENOM's or intro removed XENOM's.
> And it should work on (i)Edge too...
> 
> ...


*Lol sorry on commenting on this late*
Confirmed working on Wood 1.10, played about an hour and a half by now and all good.
Excellent game :3


----------



## Zero Faor (Jul 10, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> SylvWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fail 60 Fps


----------



## Kronusdark (Jul 10, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> hmmm,,,,
> i had never realise on slow down issue.......
> is it that obvious?
> 
> ...



cool i didnt know there was a code, im trying it now!


----------



## derekg49 (Jul 10, 2010)

Great game - just wondering if anyone has found Sellma at Quester's Rest?
I think you need to talk to her to get to the wifi store - anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jul 10, 2010)

Anyone else just keep playing this fulling knowing they will be doing it all over again when they pick up their retail copy Sunday morning!!


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey, when do you get to recruit people? I am grinding right now to do the whight knight guy. I am 3 levels higher so I hope I can beat him.



			
				Bridgy84 said:
			
		

> Anyone else just keep playing this fulling knowing they will be doing it all over again when they pick up their retail copy Sunday morning!!


I just play it on my flashcart, buy to support the developers and it looks nice in my collection. Though the buying part is rare, I do it for rare games like DQ9 which the developers weren't sure if they even were going to localise it. We have to support them.


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 10, 2010)

i do a lot of grinding (for gold), i try to max out eq in each town, or ALL party members


just Because you are playing the ROM you don't have to stop using the Rom
you can still buy the game a keep playing the ROM



when you get get to the 2nd town, go to the INN, and you can make your party


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jul 10, 2010)

I find it strange how many people are complaining about the slowdown. I'm using an R4 with Wood and what I'm pretty sure is a generic nameless microSD, and I've found the lag to be completely tolerable. It actually looks more like a frameskip in an emulator than slowdown to me, as it hardly hinders my gameplay at all.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 10, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> I find it strange how many people are complaining about the slowdown. I'm using an R4 with Wood and what I'm pretty sure is a generic nameless microSD, and I've found the lag to be completely tolerable. It actually looks more like a frameskip in an emulator than slowdown to me, as it hardly hinders my gameplay at all.



When I upgraded from an R4 with an SD to an AceKard with an SDHC I definitely noticed more slowdown on 3D games.


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 10, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> I find it strange how many people are complaining about the slowdown. I'm using an R4 with Wood and what I'm pretty sure is a generic nameless microSD, and I've found the lag to be completely tolerable. It actually looks more like a frameskip in an emulator than slowdown to me, as it hardly hinders my gameplay at all.
> There is slowdown?
> 
> I haven't noticed any. Also, using Wood R4 with some generic microSD.
> ...


Which town, I didn't see anything in Stornway, well I did but isn't that for the co-op? I check again to see.


----------



## derekg49 (Jul 10, 2010)

derekg49 said:
			
		

> Great game - just wondering if anyone has found Sellma at Quester's Rest?
> I think you need to talk to her to get to the wifi store - anyone know anything about this?


Anyone?


----------



## haflore (Jul 10, 2010)

OGTiago said:
			
		

> Ryupower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the town of Stornway, right outside of the Castle.
As soon as you enter the town, it's the first building on your left. You can recruit characters by talking to the person next to the innkeeper behind the main counter.
Hope it helps.


----------



## derekg49 (Jul 10, 2010)

Can anyone see Sellma at Quester's Rest?


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 10, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> OGTiago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, yes. You're right. I never talked to her after, found her annoying.


----------



## Skorch (Jul 10, 2010)

derekg49 said:
			
		

> Can anyone see Sellma at Quester's Rest?



Yea shes there in my game, I haven't tried going online yet. Also I haven't really noticed any slow downs with a party of 4 using a m3 real.

I've been grinding a lot last night and today, got 3 classes to lv 15 for all 4 people. Unlocked gladiator and magic knight, changed my warrior to gladiator and now grinding them up to the rest of my party. Which would make 4+main classes for warrior (now gladiator) and 3+main for everyone else.


----------



## manoelpdb (Jul 10, 2010)

derekg49 said:
			
		

> Can anyone see Sellma at Quester's Rest?



Yes I can see Sellma at Quester's Rest now. Just keep playing the game until you have Zoom spell so she will appears at the Inn.
I connected with her at Wi-Fi shop. There isnt any Side-Quest yet, but I got a list of itens. She said the list is update each day, which I found pretty cool!


----------



## derekg49 (Jul 10, 2010)

manoelpdb said:
			
		

> derekg49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did you pick up Zoom?  I am level 13 at Coffinwell.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Goli (Jul 10, 2010)

derekg49 said:
			
		

> manoelpdb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yggdrasil bestows it upon you when you return to the Observatory.


----------



## Jugo (Jul 10, 2010)

Can you change jobs on your main character in this game


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jul 10, 2010)

Jugo said:
			
		

> Can you change jobs on your main character in this game


I'm pretty sure you can, yeah.


----------



## Jugo (Jul 10, 2010)

Can you please tell me how?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jul 10, 2010)

Don't you just go to Alltrade Abbey?


----------



## Skorch (Jul 10, 2010)

Jugo said:
			
		

> Can you please tell me how?



The same way as all the other characters, alltrades abby.


----------



## Kronusdark (Jul 10, 2010)

Kronusdark said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Code didnt work, oh well i just pre-ordered the game anyways. i will play it tomorrow.
thanks to everyone who tried to help!


----------



## Skorch (Jul 10, 2010)

I've unlocked Gladiator, Armamentalist and Paladin so far. Got tired of grinding for now so my Gladiator is only 20 while the other 3 are at 30. XP


----------



## Jugo (Jul 10, 2010)

Whats the max number of characters you can create and is it possible to reset your ability points on someone if you messed up?


----------



## Skorch (Jul 10, 2010)

I think you can have your hero + 7 other generics. You can't reset your points, but you could class change then lv a new class to get points, then change back to your previous class and use the points there. If you lved each class to 99 (on the same character of course) you could max every skill except for 2 (24 out of 26), so any mess up you did could eventually be fixed.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Bless you, my child.
> ....
> .....
> Please turn the power OFF



I laughed my ass off with that xD


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 11, 2010)

Yosh93 said:
			
		

> Might don't work with EZ flash V,V+ an Vi


yes it does
it works perfectly with the clean rom
im already at the part where you fix the train and land at the blue tree place
anyway do people join your party later on in the game or do you have to just form a party at the inn


----------



## haflore (Jul 11, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Yosh93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to get them from the inn.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 11, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> You have to get them from the inn.


thats gay
especially since they start of at level 1
and im already level 28


----------



## Skorch (Jul 11, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well why did you wait so long then? lol


----------



## ambitous21 (Jul 11, 2010)

hey guys, i just checked in
so does r4+wood play this alright? my wood is the original version, i put it in from the first few days it came out, n havent updated once.
from reading, seems that there are some slowdowns.
other than that, any other AP? i still have nightmares from pokemon freezing..

if it's alright then i'm gonna go ahead n DL this!


----------



## tsol (Jul 11, 2010)

Just wanted to report that i haven't experienced any battle lag with 4 characters yet on my cyclo. I suspect it has more to do with the sdhc speed, but i don't know how fast mine is to compare.

Clean bahumut release, B.3


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 11, 2010)

tsol said:
			
		

> Just wanted to report that i haven't experienced any battle lag with 4 characters yet on my cyclo. I suspect it has more to do with the sdhc speed, but i don't know how fast mine is to compare.
> 
> Clean bahumut release, B.3


Hopefully the framerate drops will be fixed in future firmware patches for each flashcart. If I recall correctly, Yi-Gi-Oh Arcadia and HG/SS would drop framerates sometimes but now they don't with the more recent updates.


----------



## Opium (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm having trouble finding the Abbot at Alltrades. Where can I find him? I've talked to everyone about the golden fruit now I have to track down someone who wanted to be a martial artist but I don't know where they are.


----------



## sendyo (Jul 11, 2010)

This Game is not too fun or too boring but the story line is good.Not really a dragon quest fan though.



			
				Opium said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble finding the Abbot at Alltrades. Where can I find him? I've talked to everyone about the golden fruit now I have to track down someone who wanted to be a martial artist but I don't know where they are.



I tried searching online but couldnt really find anything sorry.I even checked ign but it says their guide is not ready yet.

I guess the game is too new.For you to be able find much help on it.Trying asking elsewhere you might find someone that can help.


----------



## Skorch (Jul 11, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble finding the Abbot at Alltrades. Where can I find him? I've talked to everyone about the golden fruit now I have to track down someone who wanted to be a martial artist but I don't know where they are.



I think he was on the bottom floor near the inn, if he's not there just talk to everyone in alltrades abbey.


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 11, 2010)

When do you get to access the Wi-Fi content? Just finished the Black Knight scenario btw.


----------



## badnat (Jul 11, 2010)

tsol said:
			
		

> Just wanted to report that i haven't experienced any battle lag with 4 characters yet on my cyclo. I suspect it has more to do with the sdhc speed, but i don't know how fast mine is to compare.
> 
> Clean bahumut release, B.3


I don't have lag in battles; it's walking through town and such that the framerate drops (there isn't slowdown; the game just doesn't look smooth anymore). It's especially noticeable when talking to NPCs; the text appears jerkily. I've found that limiting myself to 3 party members largely alleviates the issue, though it's still not absolutely perfect.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 11, 2010)

Putting me off playing the game till I find a way to fix the lag really.  Don't know why you have to see them following you everywhere anyway, although the creepy gliding coffin is pretty funny.

Maybe a cheat to make it so that you only see the main hero when you're walking around?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 11, 2010)

From what I've heard the lag isn't anything terminal. A little slowdown doesn't really bother me that much. Not when it's a game I've flat out stolen, anyway. Besides, for a 40+ hour RPG I'll allow for a little more.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 11, 2010)

Spoiler



i have been playing untill you lose your wings and halo and untill the day after, on my R4 Wood.
So far no slowdowns in eather gameplay or cutsceens.


----------



## patz (Jul 11, 2010)

DragoonAdept said:
			
		

> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4275989/misc/Games...9%20Patchv2.zip
> 
> it contains two patches, one to convert this BAHAMUT release to the Xenom patched version, and then a patch to convert THAT Xenom version to the patched Xenom version that has the nag boot screen removed.
> 
> Read the readme.. includes CRCs for variants of the rom.


Can anyone upload the patch? Link is down now.


----------



## Jonk (Jul 11, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble finding the Abbot at Alltrades. Where can I find him? I've talked to everyone about the golden fruit now I have to track down someone who wanted to be a martial artist but I don't know where they are.


You find the Abbot at the top of the "Tower of Trades" in the east.
He transform into a monster and you have to defeat him.^^


----------



## Pip_X (Jul 11, 2010)

I believe there's AP check at the White Knight scene.


----------



## seahorsepip (Jul 11, 2010)

Pip_X said:
			
		

> I believe there's AP check at the White Knight scene.


Really?And what does it?Remove the gamesave so as someone brainstormed before? =P


----------



## Opium (Jul 11, 2010)

Jonk said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The tower is locked.


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 11, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> Jonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i just did this, and beat the tower



Spoiler



you need to get the bow party skill to open the tower
go to Alltrades
talk to the bar maid (b-1)
talk to monk  (b-1)  (he is by the inn)

talk to guy on L-1  where the Abbot  should be (the norther most guy)

you will ask you to go to the tower and teach you bow to open the door


----------



## Gazooki (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't know why everyone's making such a fuss about the lag issue. If it was constant and slowed everything down to a snail's pace I could understand, but a slight drop in frame rate doesn't make much difference to me. The game's pushing the DS to its limits, I'm not really surprised there's lag.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 11, 2010)

What do you do once you get to the second town? I went to the inn then after that I've just been wandering around aimlessly.


----------



## basher11 (Jul 11, 2010)

there should be a sign next to a guard. talk to him and the sign. go up to castle.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 11, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> there should be a sign next to a guard. talk to him and the sign. go up to castle.


Thanks


----------



## h0ser81 (Jul 11, 2010)

I bought the retail game yesterday at the NYC Nintendo store and I'm looking to transfer my save from AK2i to the retail cart. Could someone toss me a link or tutorial? I've tried using SavSender but it seems it doesn't work with DSi's?  
Here's my info.

DSi with AK2i running AKAIO's latest.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 11, 2010)

Would someone do me a huge favor and upload a sav file to filetrip? My save corrupted and I was at the part where you leave the fight the knight guy. If someone could upload one about that far in, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gameguy95 (Jul 11, 2010)

is it possible to get DeSmuME to use a regular 512kb .SAV file instead of some weird .dsv file? if so can you tell me how because i just got past the "ragin contagion" and i don't want to redo all of that once it works on r4wood


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 11, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Would someone do me a huge favor and upload a sav file to filetrip? My save corrupted and I was at the part where you leave the fight the knight guy. If someone could upload one about that far in, that would be greatly appreciated!



Dude, just start over. You're barely into the game. Seriously, do you really want to use someone else's stupidly named character?


----------



## YayMii (Jul 12, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> is it possible to get DeSmuME to use a regular 512kb .SAV file instead of some weird .dsv file? if so can you tell me how because i just got past the "ragin contagion" and i don't want to redo all of that once it works on r4wood


I'm pretty sure you just rename the .dsv file into .sav (but since you're using WoodR4, you would make it .nds.sav). I know this works, because I remember that some people were fixing the unsupported save size of GTA Chinatown Wars by making a save in DeSmuME because it would make the correct size.

Also, congratulations on making the 666th post in this thread.


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 12, 2010)

Gazooki said:
			
		

> I don't know why everyone's making such a fuss about the lag issue. If it was constant and slowed everything down to a snail's pace I could understand, but a slight drop in frame rate doesn't make much difference to me. The game's pushing the DS to its limits, I'm not really surprised there's lag.


I agree, I only started getting slowdown when I had 3 people in my party. 2 people was fine though.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jul 12, 2010)

How do you do the Multiplayer Mode? I've not gotten far into the game, if that matters.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 12, 2010)

whats deftness do?


----------



## raptordio (Jul 12, 2010)

^Dexterity, how often you defend or cause critical hits.


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 12, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> How do you do the Multiplayer Mode? I've not gotten far into the game, if that matters.


It's only local wireless communication and you do it through the 2nd city's inn. The one that's two stories, you talk to the angel sitting on the counter named Pavo.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 12, 2010)

when can you use alchemy?


----------



## gameguy95 (Jul 12, 2010)

when you get Krak Pot

@yaymii: shouldn't it be more than 64kb??


----------



## Zhelkus (Jul 12, 2010)

asapy said:
			
		

> Here's the simplest patch for BAHAMUT's clean release. (credit to a 2ch dude)
> The loading speed is slightly faster than XENOM's or intro removed XENOM's.
> And it should work on (i)Edge too...
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I did this right...  tried applying the patch and I didn't get the same CRC. Just in case I then tried manually modifying the hex code (with HxD) and I got the same incorrect CRC. IPS patch is bogus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did anybody else that tried this method verify the CRC? Is it *eb483904*?


----------



## aragon (Jul 12, 2010)

Zhelkus said:
			
		

> IPS Patch
> I'm not sure I did this right...  tried applying the patch and I didn't get the same CRC. Just in case I then tried manually modifying the hex code (with HxD) and I got the same incorrect CRC. IPS patch is bogus
> 
> 
> ...




Yup, that worked. The new CRC is correct. I used Lunar IPS.


----------



## Adeus (Jul 12, 2010)

ya i got the same CRC too try to use ipwin or lunar ip both will get u that crc number


----------



## PagaN (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?nzctnedrzeo
im make patch with DUP2 for BAHAMUT clean rom no intro, simple exe file...
do same as,

```
00004420: 1C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 18 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
00004430: 14 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 10 10 9F 05 B4 10 80 05
00004440: 1E FF 2F E1 A4 8A 1D 02 F0 95 5F E1 56 A7 A9 39
00004450: 3E BE AA 36
00004A18: 80 FE FF EA
```


----------



## GRmask (Jul 12, 2010)

asapy said:
			
		

> Here's the simplest patch for BAHAMUT's clean release. (credit to a 2ch dude)
> The loading speed is slightly faster than XENOM's or intro removed XENOM's.
> And it should work on (i)Edge too...
> 
> ...


i have a bahamut release but it freeze on the second boss black knight.
i want to know if this patch can fix this freeze.
and i dont want to download the xenom release and play from the beginning again!


----------



## SargeSmash (Jul 12, 2010)

It's been mentioned before, but I'll confirm it again:  The framerate drops are present even on the retail cart.  And it doesn't happen in battle, at least not yet.  It's in town, and usually when too many polys / characters are on-screen.  It's annoying, but not game-breaking.


----------



## seahorsepip (Jul 12, 2010)

For people were patches are not working:
Download Xenom version....
_But the I need to start again_...*Ever heard of renaming .sav???*


----------



## GRmask (Jul 12, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> For people were patches are not working:
> Download Xenom version....
> _But the I need to start again_...*Ever heard of renaming .sav???*


you tried to rename the .sav yourself or you think thats the right way?


----------



## gameguy95 (Jul 12, 2010)

it works or your money back


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 12, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> May the rom be uploaded on the internet! And it is out! YAY!
> 
> I tried the jp one but I did not came any father than: The begin...
> The official release was yesterday.
> ...


Frame drops for me happened only when with a 4 person party out in the world, I have not had it otherwise in town over the first 4 and a half hours of play (@ 2nd boss).


----------



## shadow theory (Jul 12, 2010)

Has anyone had issues with the wifi? Playing clean on cyclods and whenever I try the wifi features the connection meter in the top left corner never turns green. I tested my connection and everything is configured correctly (it works other than this game). 

Just wondering.


----------



## derekg49 (Jul 12, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> [Anyone who pirates this game should be shot,



Do you think you could be a bit more dramatic and sanctimonious?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 12, 2010)

wtf! i was killing mobs in the quarantomb - L1 and suddenly in a fight a metal slime appeared, after the fight i got over 1k exp to all my chars :S


----------



## Trebuchet (Jul 13, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kinda agree with you but, hrm, do you know where you posted that? You are loosing your time...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 13, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah well..i don't own a ds -walks away-


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 13, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> The official release was yesterday.
> 
> Anyone who pirates this game should be shot, it is one of the games that I am truly happy with buying, there is a promo event on the 31st at EB Games where I live where you can get entered into a draw for a DSi XL as well so there is a little incentive to buy it.
> 
> And all the people spending their time trying to patch their games so they can play it for free are just wasting their time, better off owning it and not worrying about getting banned when you play online and whatnot.


If there was no pirating, a lot of jobs would be lost. Do you know how many people make up an Anti-Piracy team for a major game company?


----------



## oliverlubbo (Jul 13, 2010)

I have never got into this game mybe i should meh??


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 13, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> wtf! i was killing mobs in the quarantomb - L1 and suddenly in a fight a metal slime appeared, after the fight i got over 1k exp to all my chars :S


Metalbabble's give more XP but are slightly harder to kill then Metal Slimes, which in their own right are a pain to kill. The reward for killing any metal slime monster rewards high XP, good luck to those who encounter them and want to farm them, it's well worth it for a few quick levels.


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 13, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Anyone who pirates this game should be shot, it is one of the games that I am truly happy with buying, there is a promo event on the 31st at EB Games where I live where you can get entered into a draw for a DSi XL as well so there is a little incentive to buy it.
> 
> And all the people spending their time trying to patch their games so they can play it for free are just wasting their time, better off owning it and not worrying *about getting banned* when you play online and whatnot.


Imposs.


----------



## JJBro1 (Jul 13, 2010)

is this a european translation? Every rom i came across had the day before the month and spelled things with a u like colours. Is there an american translation even in existence?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Anyone who pirates this game should be shot, it is one of the games that I am truly happy with buying, there is a promo event on the 31st at EB Games where I live where you can get entered into a draw for a DSi XL as well so there is a little incentive to buy it.
> 
> And all the people spending their time trying to patch their games so they can play it for free are just wasting their time, better off owning it and not worrying about getting banned when you play online and whatnot.



Guess I'm getting shot then.

Before you start complaining about pirating, how about you give me some money so I buy my own copy, hmm?

Besides, this site doesn't host roms, they do provide patches, but not the roms themselves, go complain on a rom site, not here, cause we aren't the ones giving out the roms.


To get on topic, I started my file, already! About time I'd say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But where exactly is the tree I go to to give the essence up?


----------



## Fxp (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm playing patched version on R4 Wood 1.10 and it locks up at random moments about 7 hours in the game. Very annoying when it happens after 30 min grind in the dungeon when you just killed several metal slimes


----------



## kylehboc (Jul 13, 2010)

The game was actually cracked days b4 its release, already played perfectly on cyclods firmware vb.3 before hand.


----------



## Seastars (Jul 13, 2010)

JJBro1 said:
			
		

> is this a european translation? Every rom i came across had the day before the month and spelled things with a u like colours. Is there an american translation even in existence?



That is the "american translation" (arf). It is intentional as DQ has a "generic medievil europe setting", hence they spell colour and armour correctly.


----------



## GRmask (Jul 13, 2010)

now i have the xenom version and it works.
but now i dont have cheats.
i downloaded the last usercheat file on july 13 from gbatemp cheats.
please help me.
someone need to update the database with the cheats for dragon quest ix xenom version.
there is cheats on the bahamut version but it freezes on the second boss.
also i'm using r4 1.18 with ysmenu.


----------



## Am0s (Jul 13, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> To get on topic, I started my file, already! About time I'd say
> 
> 
> 
> ...



go into the great hall and at the back is a door and then you get to the tree right at the top


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

Am0s said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, found it


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 13, 2010)

GRmask said:
			
		

> now i have the xenom version and it works.
> but now i dont have cheats.
> i downloaded the last usercheat file on july 13 from gbatemp cheats.
> please help me.
> ...



go change the game ID yourself


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi. I was searching through the internet for anything that would help me in my DQ 9 game (also, it is the FIRST DQ game I have ever owned, yet I have had an eye on it for some time), and found this site and, specifically, this topic. I immediately (or ASAP) went to register and make an account for myself to do this: CAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW TO BEAT UBER- ABBOT??? I HAVE GOTTEN MY TEAM UP TO LEVEL 18- 17, SYNTHESIZED (alchemize) ITEMS INTO BETTER ONES NOT FOUND YET (that are, btw, a bunch stronger and better than any bought stuff), _AND_ ACQUIRED STUFF I NEED, AND YET I *STILL HAVEN'T BEAT HIM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*!!!...  ...Ok.... I'm glad I got that out of my system....


----------



## GRmask (Jul 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> GRmask said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


problem solved.


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh, btw, my team consists of this (so far... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):

- Hero (Lv. 18)
* Weapon: Iron Broad sword; +37 Atk
* Shield: Iron shield; +10 Def & 3% Block
* Head: Feathered Cap; +7 Def & +5 Magic might & +5 Magic mend
* Torso: Tortoise Shell; +22 Def
* Hands: Iron Gauntlets; +5 Def
* Legs: Leather Kilt; +5 Def
* Feet: Iron Sabatons; +7 Def
* Accessory: Gold Ring; +2 Def

- Priest (Lv. 18)
* Weapon: Holy Lance (Alchemized); +49 Atk
* Shield: Shell Shield; +8 Def & 0.5% Block
* Head: Mercury's bandana (Alchemized); +11 Def & +20 Agility & +8 Magic mend
* Torso: Tortoise Shell; +22 Def
* Hands: Leather Gauntlets; +2 Def
* Legs: Iron Kneecaps; +9 Def
* Feet: Iron Sabatons; +7 Def
* Accessory: Str Ring; +4 Str

- Mage (Lv. 17)
* Weapon:Staff of Sentencing; +11 Atk & 2% MP Absorb
* Shield: Shell shield; +8 Def & 0.5% Block
* Head: Turban; +7 Def & +3 Magic might & +3 Magic mend
* Torso: Gooey Gear (Alchemized); +21 Def
* Hands: Leather Gauntlets; +5 Def
* Legs: Pop Socks; +7 Def
* Feet: Leather Boots; +2 Def
* Accessory: Gold Bracer; +3 Def

Martial Artist (Lv. 18)
*  Weapon: Razor Claws; +38 Atk
* Shield: None
* Head: Fur Hood; +8 Def & +3 Magic might & +5 Magic mend
* Torso: Tortoise Shell; +22 Def
* Hands: Leather Gauntlets; +5 Def
* Legs: Boomer Briefs (What? I give my team comfortable clothes); +8 Def
* Feet: Leather Boots; +2 Def
* Accessory: IDK (for now)


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jul 13, 2010)

alchemize some ingredients to get all steel weapons/gear for your minstrel and martial artist
only thing annoying me is lack of wands (!)
fab game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Posts Merged______________



			
				Fancypancy99 said:
			
		

> Hi. I was searching through the internet for anything that would help me in my DQ 9 game (also, it is the FIRST DQ game I have ever owned, yet I have had an eye on it for some time), and found this site and, specifically, this topic. I immediately (or ASAP) went to register and make an account for myself to do this: CAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW TO BEAT UBER- ABBOT??? I HAVE GOTTEN MY TEAM UP TO LEVEL 18- 17, SYNTHESIZED (alchemize) ITEMS INTO BETTER ONES NOT FOUND YET (that are, btw, a bunch stronger and better than any bought stuff), _AND_ ACQUIRED STUFF I NEED, AND YET I *STILL HAVEN'T BEAT HIM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nasty abbot is nasty! ;P

my party - minstrel lv20, martial artist lv20, mage lv19, priest lv19

also I get 4 of rubber gloves for some lightning res, can get rubber boots etc if you like

use insulate spell to protect against lightning attack, also steel shields some protection against ice/fire
minstrel use miracle slash to keep going
priest heal/midheal as needed
mage accelerate/sap/crackle

when nasty abbot is ready to die he starts physical attack so not long to go then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DQ9 .... RuLeZ !!! yay


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 13, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> If this site allowed roms we would've been shutdown a long time ago. So common sense prevails.




actually the site DID offer ROMS...GBA Roms that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but the good o'l big Coercive government made short work of that deal


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 13, 2010)

rofl almost everyone one got mage+priest


----------



## yzak (Jul 13, 2010)

report:

acekard2i with akaio 1.7 works flawlessly with patched Xenom version with intro.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 14, 2010)

Good news...

AKAIO1.7.1 is out


----------



## Zane (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm the only one that isn't going with a priest? 

Currently i got Ministrel (going mage) Warrior using spear, Martial Artist using a staff, and a thief using knives. 

Might swap someone out for a priest, and since i really want a spear user in my party, i guess the warrior could be swapped for a spear wielding priest.


----------



## mimiandme (Jul 14, 2010)

hi... anyone having the same problem as me? R4i gold here(i hate this flashcart)

*freezes right after the dance(the knight and the princess).. using xenom patched version.


help anyone?


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 14, 2010)

I understand why everyone gets a mage and a priest: #1, it is a classic(ish) RPG grouping of a warrior, a black mage (mage), and a white mage (priest). #2, as applies for those who actually thought out which classes to have in party, the mage enables the party to defeat really tough bosses and enemies that are element- prone easier, while the priest enables for the team to get back up again.

For the Abbott- boss strategy, a few questions on it:

* Insulate only works against breath attacks
* accelerate- useful in idea but not sure if it will work
* my hero does not have miracle slash (what is it?)


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh, btw, if anyone wants alchemy recipies (which i doubt since google is only a few clicks and key taps away), you can ask me for some.


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 14, 2010)

Say, for those who use a thief in their party, does the thief's ability to steal enable the party to not need to pummel several beasties of a certain kind to get the _last_ component for a good recipe?


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 14, 2010)

I know this is my fourth reply in a row, but I just saw something that puts us people who are troubled by the Abbott to great shame: 

The following is from a FAQ from Videogamesblogger.com's walkthrough and video guide of DQ 9:


*How Do I Beat Master of Nu’un?*

If you have a Mage, have them keep sapping as much energy from Nu’un as possible. While doing this, have your Hero and Priest heal the party while your Monk attacks. Defeating him may come down to luck. It depends on whether he casts damage spells or drains magic more, and that can help determine victory. You should be around level 15 or 16 when attempting this fight.

On a scale of 1 smiley to 5 smileys, This is what i give it:














































1     2     3     4     5     6     7     8     9   10   11    12   13   14   15


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah! I beat it!


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 14, 2010)

Now I have a Gladiator! Say, is their a ranger (bows)?


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 14, 2010)

how do u play multiplayer?


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 14, 2010)

where do you go after you get the boat


----------



## jvt777 (Jul 14, 2010)

after you get the boat you must go to the island next to bloomingdale there at the top of the light tower a old man will tell you where to go.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks jvt777

Posts Merged_____________

I just got to the gleeba that desert place and I'm stuck trying to find queens pet lizard 
is it in the castle or some where else in the city
edit: nevermind just found it
just incase someone else wants to know it is on the left side of the catle next to the palm tree just clap and it will come out


----------



## Zane (Jul 15, 2010)

Fancypancy99 said:
			
		

> Now I have a Gladiator! Say, is their a ranger (bows)?



Yeah there's a Ranger class in the game. No idea when\how to get it though.


----------



## jvt777 (Jul 15, 2010)

the ranger is found at the entrance of heights of loneliness (i'm not sure)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 15, 2010)

magical might increases your spells atk power right?
what about magical mending?


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 15, 2010)

Magical Mending (pretty obviously) affects the power of white magic spells (heal, midheal, etc.) I found a map _just_ today (finally!) that is beyond helpful. In fact, my rating of it is 200%!


http://dsmadness.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/emap.jpg

Oh, and btw, two words of advice: to find the Gleeban lizard thing, set clap to one of the party tricks (or another one that makes noise) and "clap" around outside (try the shade of buildings).

Also, a sage word of advice, picked up by a friend's neighborhood friend (who are both gamers, the friend being amazing [compared to me] and the mutual being demi-godly [at gaming]): 'In every adventure/RPG/action game (think LoZ, DQ, Golden Sun, some Mario games, etc.), ask *EVERYONE* to gain knowledge, advice, and other germane (related) stuff the player needs to advance.' Personally, being a lazy-a$$ person, I find this time-consuming. However, if one follows it, they shall gain more knowledge, history, and (in relation to DQ 9) the ability to use better stuff.

Say, you know that bruce lee pun guy outside of the abby? well, that must be a martial arts expert. same as the minstrel ghost in the abby. Well, _well_, I believe I just found the *warrior expert*! He is in a town on the island south of where Angel Falls and Stornwell are. I took the boat from the Port (zoomed there, then climed aboard) to the left and beached meself on a wee peice o' beach. Then run to the town nearby. (Although, it not be best idea, since the town hates foreigners).

... and the priest expert is in the town's well...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 15, 2010)

Fancypancy99 don't quadruple post, use the edit button if you have anything further to say.


----------



## mimiandme (Jul 15, 2010)

hi.. anyone knows where to go right after gleema? and oh, i dont seem to know where the abbot is..lol..


----------



## popopola (Jul 15, 2010)

how do I fix the 2 blank screens when I load the game up? I'm using a cycloDS fw 1.59


----------



## h0ser81 (Jul 15, 2010)

popopola said:
			
		

> how do I fix the 2 blank screens when I load the game up? I'm using a cycloDS fw 1.59



Head to the nearest video game store and buy the game?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What release of the ROM are you using?


----------



## kimikal27 (Jul 16, 2010)

shadow theory said:
			
		

> Has anyone had issues with the wifi? Playing clean on cyclods and whenever I try the wifi features the connection meter in the top left corner never turns green. I tested my connection and everything is configured correctly (it works other than this game).
> 
> Just wondering.



i have the same problem here...
updated to akaio 1.7.1 and loader and still nothing... 
any help?

i'm using a dsi and acekard


----------



## jvt777 (Jul 16, 2010)

mimiandme said:
			
		

> hi.. anyone knows where to go right after gleema? and oh, i dont seem to know where the abbot is..lol..



after gleeba you must go to the boat and to the north of the island where gleeba is there is a bridge and a little bit later you get in a nomade where you can find another fig.


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 16, 2010)

_OR_, jvt777, the player may screw around and sail to different and new lands, finding new towns and stuf (of course, you can zoom back to those towns later). However, for the continuous and important quest for the glow-y and Celestial fyggs, one has 2 options: go to the nomadic town (accessable by sailing from Gleeba diaginal up- right- ish, then trekking it to the town) or go the frosty, cold place. If anyone needs it, as I said, use the link I have put up before. Also, in terms of the link, please comment on it, since it took a bit of time to find it (seriously! It took me a few days to find it!) Personally, I recommend the colder of the two areas. _Trust_ me. *I know* what is there.


Another incentive is that, after getting the Fygg in the icy- enviroment town (as we all know, there will always be one in nearly every town after your hero returns to the Observatory), the player is able to use the *skill masters* (think of them as skill- specific "vocation" experts) are avaliable, which give you a quest once a member of your party as gained enough points in a skill.

BTW, the snowy land's town (and the quest through it for the fygg) actually made me feel really, idk, pleased with what I did. Especially because you-

-Department of No Spoilers Agent:  Hey! You are under arrest from attempting to give other people a spoiler!
-Me: Maaan, I just wanted to tell them that, because of what you do there, you get-
-DNS Agent:  You have the right to remain un- informative. Anything you choose to say, wheither against me or not, will doubtlessly be used as evidence to throw your smart ass in jail. You have no right to a lawyer, since it is pointless to have one in this case. ...

Ok, so that is not what would happen. But I won't tell you the secret anyhow... only that is a very, _very_ good secret...

I found a lot more recipies, btw. ...Wait a second... didn't one of you guys already get to the snowy place? If so, do not tell everyone else what the good thing given is. Otherwise, I may have to take some... _drastic_ measures [involving a platypus, jumper cables, a super- generator, an x- large delivery pizza, and 5 six- packs of wootbeer(better than rootbeer)].

Ranger quest is at entrance to Heights of Loneliness. However, the quest consists of this: envenom a Hocus Chimera and have the toxin defeat it. 

Super star (IDK) quest is found in Gleeban Dance Hall.

Sage quest is found in an area that is the area that is the last place in the Zoom list.

Gladiator and Armamentalist are in the Abby.

Is one of these vocations like a warrior- mage? I was thinking of doing that for one of my peoplez (or meself!)

Also, the Heights of Loneliness... Connect in your minds that to another place of sadness, *ROCK*, and tallness. A place that is the *last "will and testament" before death*.

Answer: *ZERE ROCKS!*


_All Five posts merged (and a last edit)_


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

I played this on wood r4 1.11 and after the character creating it hanged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not using any cheats


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 17, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I played this on wood r4 1.11 and after the character creating it hanged
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use the Xenom one


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok I am playing this game on my AKAIO latest loaders and everything and the game works perfectly but I am following a walkthrough guide on youtube and my game does NOT match what I am seeing in the youtube video..
http://www.youtube.com/user/xXNeoYagamiXx#...C/1/duLMBCpbzgU
when I go through the bridge I dont see an angel woman that takes me to the other part of the level..I dont see anything, just a bunch of people hanging around and some houses, no woman, no angel so I dont know what gives..I am playing the BAHAMUT version thanks


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

aw fvck. Now I have to download another one with my snail-paced internet


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone who has been playing the BAHAMUT version(now that it works with AKAIO) Can tell me what is going on and how come I am not seeing this angel person when going past the bridge, I cant continue with the game til I know how come mine is different


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

i'm using the bahamut vr and yea it hangs after the character creation :'( I have no hope


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 17, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> i'm using the bahamut vr and yea it hangs after the character creation :'( I have no hope



For me it doesnt hang that is not the issue, for me the issue is the walkthrough that I am checking out on youtube does NOT match the game I am playing and its really really weird..and I dont know what to do


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 17, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you been to the church and there is a woman who lost her ring. Find her ring return it and then do the other quest in the barn where you pick up poop.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 17, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm supposed to find her ring from the dog right..I will have to try that again because when I went to the woman I could not find her ring..so Im guessing the dog has it like I am seeing in the walkthrough video.the BAHAMUT version is the full version of this game right? I guess because I am missing the ring everything else is not matching up


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 17, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ring is the shiny thing next to the dog. Yes it is the full version.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 17, 2010)

I sense another inadvertent soloist.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 17, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I just got the ring so I guess everything will start working normally again right..like I will see the angel person now when I go through the bridge

AWESOME now its working right..I guess I just had to find the stupid ring LOL


----------



## jvt777 (Jul 17, 2010)

he is already defeated  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




my team:
minstral level 32
thief level 30
mage level 30
priest level 29


----------



## jumb (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey guys I'm having an issue later in the game (obv. spoilers) towards the end of the story at Upover. Before you try and ride that blue dragon (after equiping the dragon gear), when you talk to him the screen goes black and then nothing happens. The music keeps playing in the background though.

I'm using an R4, and I've tried both the latest Wood R4 and the latest DSTT firmware but the freeze still happens. I'm using the XENOM release, with and without the cracktro patch.

Does anyone have an idea on what could be happening?

edit: the rom/save works in no$, so they must be fine.


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 18, 2010)

What even are all these cheating things? R4, Bahamut, Xenom and such that are being noted about here. My advice for all thee problems: don't use them! I mean, sure, I have an Action Replay for the DSi and one for the DS/ DSLite, but I have little to no problems with games and codes.


By the way, if anyone has any advanced alchemy recipes, could you post them so others can use them? that would be helpful to many people. Also, here is the map again if anyone did not notice it the first time:

=======================================
 \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
[/color]
 /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
=======================================


----------



## raylgo (Jul 18, 2010)

Is the game fully working on Wood R4 now? I tried a clean Bahamut dump and it gives me 2 white screens... I tried a Xenom dump (with the intro) and same thing on Wood R4 1.11.

I tried going back to Wood R4 1.10 since there are some people who say that 1.10 works for them but I got nothing. I'm going to try the double patch to turn a Bahamut dump into a cracked Xenom dump without the intro tomorrow though...


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm already bored of it :/ I player it for about an hour and got extremely bored
[/activateflameshield]


----------



## alidsl (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow so many people seeding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this better be good


----------



## jerbz (Jul 18, 2010)

im about 4 hours in and im using an r4 with the latest wood firmware.. 
seems to be working pretty well.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 18, 2010)

Not even got started with this yet. Hope it works, I never tested it. Every time I fire up my DS I end up listening to music in Moonshell instead of playing anything.


----------



## wcanywayz (Jul 19, 2010)

!Works! non patched with the DSlite "Supercard Two" the SCDSTWO never frozen WITH ANY GAME yet (probably cause it can emulate original carts etc.)

doesnt work as a clean rom on DSlite acekard 2 AKAIO fw.1.7....

I'm not gonna bother patching for acekard incase it ruins wifi like pokemon HS & SS had for me and 2 friends.... couldn't swap pokemon... since i have the SCDSTWO its okay for me, but i update cards for mates an they only have acekards.
Dragon quest uses wifi.... anyone with a patch have trouble with wifi?


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 20, 2010)

ok i just beat the game i think


Spoiler



a fygg fell from the sky and said to be continued does this mean Dragon Quest X will continue off from this game or is there still more that i can do because i know there are still places i havent been to


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 21, 2010)

How does one connect to the DQVS or whatever it is called? I tried using mine, but it didn't connect. Helpz?


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ha, everybody! I iz on DSi, doing stuffz! Yah ha ha! Turns out my Wifi is only for the internet, and not for Wi-Fi functionality (oh well).


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 21, 2010)

Fancypancy99 said:
			
		

> Ha, everybody! I iz on DSi, doing stuffz! Yah ha ha! Turns out my Wifi is only for the internet, and not for Wi-Fi functionality (oh well).



Sounds like your router is secured with WPA.  If I remember correctly, the DSi  can connect to WPA connections for net browsing etc, but for wi-fi gaming the best security you can use is WEP.


----------



## raylgo (Jul 22, 2010)

Still cant get this game to work on Wood R4 1.10 or 1.11... Gives me 2 white screens after Xenom's intro. Can someone please help?


----------



## testing123 (Jul 22, 2010)

Has anyone got the most recent usrcheat.dat file to work with this? I can't seem to access the cheat menu for this.


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 22, 2010)

I got the Ranger and the Paladin vocations now!


----------



## War Destroyer (Jul 22, 2010)

I have bought and beaten every single Dragon Quest (DW) game since part 1 on the NES. The rise of the emulation scene will not stop me from supporting such an epic, classic and high quality game series. BUY NOW!


----------



## Rammuth (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone got this working on supercard SD (slot2)
hangs on white screen when trying to boot.


----------



## seankun (Jul 23, 2010)

argh... sorry, but how exactly do i get this to work on my R4? :/ theres loads to read through and its just getting me more confused...


----------



## ufotrash (Jul 24, 2010)

Uggghh there are too many threads and I'm not exactly sure where to ask so I'll try here...

Question: We're using EDGE 1.11 and have been playing for nearly 30 hours already with no problems...also we're using the Xenom vers. So anyway, the BF changed the date on the DS to his birthday cause he read that there are more frequent item drops???? But uh, when he did, the game froze upon start up. What's that all about? Maybe just a freaky coincidence? Just wanted to know if anyone else ran into this problem...he lost a few hours of play because of it since he rarely saves and mostly quick saves...haha. Wanted to see if there was any way to console him...


----------



## mcmahon (Jul 25, 2010)

I finished downloading, but the screen is just white. Any fixes for it? I have EDGE v1.5 btw.


----------



## taken (Jul 25, 2010)

mcmahon said:
			
		

> I finished downloading, but the screen is just white. Any fixes for it? I have EDGE v1.5 btw.


Update your firmware to edge 1.11, Then you can play. Clean rom no patches.


----------



## mcmahon (Jul 25, 2010)

taken said:
			
		

> mcmahon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did what you said but the white screen still persists. I think the Bahamut version is what I got.


----------



## russelms (Jul 26, 2010)

It took me quite some time but I got this to work using my old DS-X. Using the patched xenom version I would always get "the save file is corrupted" error and the intro would repeatedly loop.

I had to did a arm7 injection using metroid hunters (367) as a base and the game came to life. Time to dive in


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey! Been a while since i last posted a message (thanks to Maryland's [of USA] damned storm that knocked branches down on power lines). In the time between last post and now, i have beaten game, gotten sage, gotten Action Replay codes (am i only one here that uses it?), and gotten a halo for my hero. Also, a team of Max Leveled Priest (me hero), a thief/ ranger, a martial artist, and a mage (going onto a $ledge MáGé (sub strange things for italiced text)[word pun lol-copter]). Two questions: Can i get wings so i can get to the cronocrystal? & Can someone tell me where to find Luminary (Superstar[it sucks in general, as heard, but still want so i can show off feats]).


----------



## liquidnumb (Jul 29, 2010)

Fancypancy99 said:
			
		

> Hey! Been a while since i last posted a message (thanks to Maryland's [of USA] damned storm that knocked branches down on power lines). In the time between last post and now, i have beaten game, gotten sage, gotten Action Replay codes (am i only one here that uses it?), and gotten a halo for my hero. Also, a team of Max Leveled Priest (me hero), a thief/ ranger, a martial artist, and a mage (going onto a $ledge MáGé (sub strange things for italiced text)[word pun lol-copter]). Two questions: Can i get wings so i can get to the cronocrystal? & Can someone tell me where to find Luminary (Superstar[it sucks in general, as heard, but still want so i can show off feats]).



"wings": Go get the quest at port llaffen. Jona will tell you what to do.

Luminary: Talk to the dancers in Gleeba.


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, thanks, but you answered only two of the three things i asked (yes, i said it was only 2 questions, but something ending a question mark makes it one). The third is "Am i the only one who uses [Action Replay]?", which i do wish to know since a large amount of the posts left by people (of all the ones i saw) are about some hacking stuff, which seems to lack a simple, easy method of knowing if it will work on a game or not (as i have read in others' posts), which i find to be a very annoying consequence. The action replay, for those who not know it, is a device that has codes for games on it when bought, can be given new game codes, and either works or does not work. Plus, with a PC computer, one can: make code folders (holding, say, exp multipliers ranging from x2 to x128 {the exp is multiplied by the multiplier}), find tons of new codes (working for all continents' game versions), download super long codes (longer it is, more likly it will work [i guess]+ are the best) in the time you can go to the bathroom for a piss, AND can update your Action Replay with new codes for a game. Now, does THAT sound like a worth- while buy or not (no, i am not advertising it [if doing so is against the terms and policies])?


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wait, how can the _ _ _ _    _ _ _ _ _ (the info police forbid me on giving info away to others) "fly" you to the mountained- off areas? it can only _ _ _ _   _ _   _ _ _ _   _ _ _ _ _. Stinken' info police. Luckly, they are leenient towards cheat boxes being used. But only those knowledged by the end of the game may see it or the info police will shave your pet, family, and anyone else.



CODEIn the Port Laffen second quest, i read that you must fight a stronger Lleviathan and you get Serling's whistle (which, as i do recall, summons the gold train, which is invisible to the hero since he is a mortal). I lol when i saw the part when the train hit Barbarus and he flew off, then i loloma when i realized what the other people saw: NOTHING!


----------



## Rm88 (Jul 30, 2010)

Guys, I'm playing the Xenom version and I simply can't find the right game ID for the cheat codes. I've tried YDQE 6692DAD2 and  YDQE 23A95403 without luck. Does anyone know the game ID for the Xenom version?

EDIT: Using cheat editor I got 6692DAD2, but it just doesn't work -_- I'm using M3 Real.

EDIT 2: Uh... I just noticed the cheats don't work for any game on my SD anymore. I deleted the cheat_EN file and replaced it with an unedited one and it works again, but as soon as I modify it (adding or removing cheats in notepad) the cheats don't work anymore. So I can't use cheats for DQIX -_-

*EDIT 3:* I downloaded the latest cheat file from http://cheats.gbatemp.net/Temp/ - now I can see the cheats, but when the cheats are activated the game always freezes after the xenom intro. Does anyone know how to fix that?


----------



## Breyyne (Aug 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if the roms for the Events have been leaked yet?

I know the Pokemon games used special roms for the events does DQ9?


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Aug 8, 2010)

i have everything now except for a few things: the items that require orbs (shudder at the knowledge), completing more quests, and bringing all my characters to Almighty status (lv. 99 and all vocations, which affects their other vocations' ability scores). i must know: ANYONE USING ACTION REPLAY EXCEPT ME!?! & WHERE ARE MINSTREL MOAI (for Luminary quest)???


Oh, dang. info box fail. wow. help on that, please?


----------



## umewotaberusaru (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm playing the IPS patched version which is Bahumut with the Xenom load screen removed... I'm 70 hours into the game and at Gerzuun, I'm stuck at the gate, Bayarmaa never appears and the gate won't open for me. I got frustrated and then went to Swinedimples... and completed it to the cut scene of the ghost where it tells me to sit down in the class room... after that, there is no ghost and students in the classroom and I can't battle the ghost simply because it's not in the classroom.
I have no idea what I need to do and I'm super frustrated!!!~


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Aug 17, 2010)

Fancypancy99 said:
			
		

> i have everything now except for a few things: the items that require orbs (shudder at the knowledge), completing more quests, and bringing all my characters to Almighty status (lv. 99 and all vocations, which affects their other vocations' ability scores). i must know: ANYONE USING ACTION REPLAY EXCEPT ME!?! & WHERE ARE MINSTREL MOAI (for Luminary quest)???
> 
> 
> Oh, dang. info box fail. wow. help on that, please?


Minstel Moai can only be found in high level Grottos. You probably will not see one until you revocate at least once. As for whether anyone else uses action replay...
This is the answer:


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Aug 23, 2010)

i am sorry, i did not catch that. i am only able, now, by time able or time consumed, to be able to use my Dsi, which can't use flash.


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Aug 23, 2010)

i sry, not catch that(stupid Dsi web)


----------



## kennypu (Aug 23, 2010)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> Fancypancy99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, agreed. why would you play such a wonderful game using cheats? might as well just not play. -.-


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, you see, I am not some nub (i heard it is lower than noob, idk), neither am i a noob at it, but it makes sense why you say such about my cheats. you see, I make sure I am using cheats that give me power (like all items, max gold, upped exp for team, having all vocations (those dungeon bosses are scary, and my team is quite elite!), and having a debug mode (idk what it does, but it looks cool)), but do not make me... er... Almighty-like (like a cheat that allows me to zoom to all places, or invincibility/ mana saginaris (latin for "to be fattened")). in other words, take pokemon for example: I use cheats while a friend uses non- cheated pokemon. I get lots of rare candies (level up pokemon fast), lots of nutrient items (protiens, zincs, etc.), and teach my pokemon moves they could never dream of (like a magikarp learning hyper beam), while my friend uses wifi and his natural pokemon he trained by himself. we battle, and he wins. no surprise, since I chose my cheats poorly. Ask me why if you want to.


Also, I am going to introduce a forum game now: it is called MAKE A WISH AND CORRUPT IT. Basically, a person makes a wish on here. the next person has to have it granted, but then they corrupt it purposefully so it goes wrong. For example: I write "I wish I could go into space". The next person can write something like "Wish granted. You die in space from a lack of oxygen" and then writes their own wish. It is fun and quite funny.



I will start it off: I wish that the sun gave off rays of joy instead of rays of harsh, UV light.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a problem. I use a Ez flash Vi. When you go in the Starflight (or Starlight ?) Express for the third time, the game freeze after the kinematics.
I have the Xenophobia + Venom (Xenom) release (US version)
PS : I'm with two allies. i will test with any allies. Edit : impossible too -_-'


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 31, 2010)

Completed this today after 60 hours and I loved it - great story, fantastic localisation, awesome monsters, cool equipment.

One thing that bugs me about JRPGs in general though is the total lack of tactics in boss fights.  You spend all this time getting all these abilities which you don't need for normal monsters and you can't use in boss fights and it kind of takes the strategy out of bosses in my opinion.  At least in DQ debuffs do work on bosses, but in general they're all immune to status ailments (poison, paralysis etc) and any buff or debuffs you use just get cancelled out.  Makes it more of just a level/equipment test where you just keep attackign and healing until they die.  Tried being clever with the final boss, raising tension, buffing, debuffing etc and got wiped out.  Went "Right, fine" and just attacked and healed every turn for a while and it was a piece of cake.  I know you could argue that the reason bosses are immune to everything and can cancel your buffs/debuffs is to make them harder, but surely you can incorporate more game elements into boss fights and balance it out in other ways?


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Sep 3, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Completed this today after 60 hours and I loved it - great story, fantastic localisation, awesome monsters, cool equipment.
> 
> One thing that bugs me about JRPGs in general though is the total lack of tactics in boss fights.  You spend all this time getting all these abilities which you don't need for normal monsters and you can't use in boss fights and it kind of takes the strategy out of bosses in my opinion.  At least in DQ debuffs do work on bosses, but in general they're all immune to status ailments (poison, paralysis etc) and any buff or debuffs you use just get cancelled out.  Makes it more of just a level/equipment test where you just keep attackign and healing until they die.  Tried being clever with the final boss, raising tension, buffing, debuffing etc and got wiped out.  Went "Right, fine" and just attacked and healed every turn for a while and it was a piece of cake.  I know you could argue that the reason bosses are immune to everything and can cancel your buffs/debuffs is to make them harder, but surely you can incorporate more game elements into boss fights and balance it out in other ways?




Well, I say, there is actually a use for the abilities. like thus:

-Hero: Priest, so I can heal all my teammates, and i have cheer on to raise tensions (and become most important 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
-M.A.: uses tension build, flailing claw, and war cry to power up, unleash power, and try to scare foes
-Thief: uses war cry, bows/boomerangs (really awesome skills, in fact), and can steal so i can have a well rounded and tactical character
-Mage/Sage: uses hammers, magics, and really only bashes foe w/ magics

I defeat bosses by having a good set up of abilities (try to not have team die, but builds up strength to hyper tension  so i can go back to offensive and crush foe easily and epical battle- wise)


Also, I have started a new game, since my old game got somewhat boring and stuff. Now my new team consists of Link (trying to find a specific set of equiptment called Estard, which I hope is from a guest), Zelda (or as close to her as possible), Ehlonna (name of elf goddess in DND), and a character I made up named Sergio (was for a story/video game where a young man must venture through an old children's book to be the hero that the story's lacking).


----------



## Akotan (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry for bumping this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just beated the game and the saving process is taking so much time. Is this normal?
I'm using M3 Simply flashcart and Wood R4 1.10 firmware.


----------



## NDStemp (Sep 5, 2010)

Akotan said:
			
		

> Sorry for bumping this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it's your SD card that's reading/writing slow.

Edit: You could have made a new thread for this. =]


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Sep 6, 2010)

i beat the game, and the save lag was not so great. but no one is answering me: what are these things used by others? what differs from them to Action Replay!?!


Oh, and i found a forum game before, which is really funny. it is Make a Wish and Corrupt it. start a wish if you know it.


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Sep 14, 2010)

oh, and for all those who don't care, I am setting my team up better: varied vocations for all members (only similarities between them, btw, and the "basics": Warrior for much strength, Martial Artist for lots of speed and a bit of power, and finally Ranger so they may all learn the awesome abilities of the axe, bow, and boomerang skill trees). This set up will aid me lateron in the game, giviing me the ability to pwn nearly anything when all vocations' levels are 50+ ! Plus, by using by *ACTION REPLAY*, i can be able to not worry about my team being obliterated (since hero can't die), not need to find ALL the armors/gloves/ pants/ shoes/hats/accesories, *AND* I don't need recipies for anything anymore (though >= {greater than or equal to} 1 of every item used for them are still needed, though). All I need is to take my time and that's about it!


Oh, one last, LAST thing (really only 2): by getting all the body clothes', i get... Paddy, Erin, Sellma and Stella's clothes! also, people need to talk more on here. i make extra posts now because i am bored w/ no communication on here. it is sad. OH, wait, if no one knew about this:

METAL SLIME STACKS ARE EASIER (i think) AND GIVE MORE EXP! THEY ARE IN THE BAD CAVE! NOW GO, MY MINIONS, AND BRING ME BACK THEIR HEADS FOR TROPHIES! Ha Ha Ha!!!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 27, 2010)

Hmm since i dont remember, does the clean rom works on the Wood r4 1.13?


----------



## turnstile (Oct 1, 2010)

hi everyone!

two questions about treasure maps: 
#1: is there a way to access the treasure maps without using tag mode? 

#2, noob question: i've also been downloading stuff from the DQVC store weekly... and stupid question: are the quests i download via DQVC treasure maps?! on the dragon quest official website it says treasure maps are downloaded via wifi. right now, i can't access the quests too... :/

i'm super frustrated because tag mode is totally useless here in U.S... not everyone plays dragon quest nor have a DS. sigh.
if tag mode was via wifi instead, it would be very cool. but its probably not possible to upgrade a game cart (i bought it!)



thanks in advance for anyone who can enlighten me.

(i own the original cart btw--so if i have to download anything or modify game files... it's out of the question i suppose. unless there's a way around that too!)


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Oct 9, 2010)

turnstile said:
			
		

> hi everyone!
> 
> two questions about treasure maps:
> #1: is there a way to access the treasure maps without using tag mode?
> ...




Well, I can from experience that you can use the treasure map thing w/o tag mode through a quest (the christopher collapssus one at zere rock), but tag mode is needed to get, theoretically, ALL the maps. this is because, like every world/ game is unique, the maps and map order is too (if you want, look up the formula yourself. it is most impressive, i say, since it really matches eye to eye w/ the power scale based on the hero!).

To answer the noob question, i will say idk what it means by that, but my guess is it is daily quest (thanks to my Nintendo Power), and no clue on if it is a grotto quest or not (only one i found NOT wi-fi [can't connect to it at my house, wrong Wi-Fi] is for a really tough boss! trust me, don't do it if you are thinking it over!). Btw, what you mean cartrage?

and also, one last thing, i actually "re" restarted, as in that i now have two awesome characters: a Hawkeye Mihawk looking character and a sage!


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Oct 9, 2010)

say, btw, wat i mean by "wat's the diff?" is that the wood, Xenom and the other things sound like cheating/ hacking things. Are they those things? if not, wat are they? 

ran out of room before.


Ok, I took a look at what they are and they seem to be nearly the same kind of thing, since I think it is special DQ 9 hacking tools.


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Nov 2, 2010)

say, does anyone know how to find the Extra Quests? I found a cheat code that gives me access to them, but does not give me them, so i have to find them.

Also, i gotz a code that gives me 99 of all accessories. BOYAH! Commence celebratory dance and feast!


----------



## Fancypancy99 (Jan 4, 2011)

ok, since i know lots of people are now just checking to see if anyone is adding anything new, i shall do so myself. 1stly, i now have a code that grants auto Coop De Grace for all characters. that means i can get Co-op De Graces, only possible if all 4 have a Coop activated/ ready. Min/Lum effect is Electro Light, turns all enemies into equivilent of metal, liquid metal, king metal, and metal jewel slimes. these give oodles of exp!


----------

